# 25 Random Things About Yourself



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

So there's this thing going around Facebook where you have to write 25 random things about yourself. I thought I'd paste mine here in hopes of it being a fun thing to do here as well.

(Note: When I was in therapy, my therapist had me write a list of 20 things about myself and I found it infinitely helpful. So, maybe if you think this is lame, you could try it anyway and you might be helped too.)



> 1. I have spent more time in the past year and a half in Germany than I have in the USA.
> 2. One week from now, I will be once more in Germany, spending a year in Mainz. Come visit!!
> 3. I despise luggage. Teleportation cannot be invented fast enough.
> 4. It feels weird when I say "soccer" instead of "football."
> ...


Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sure, I'll give it a shot.

1. I cannot imitate any sort of accent. I just can't do it.
2. Pretty much every Tom Hanks movie has made me cry.
3. I have eaten more Subway sandwiches than probably 3 average people combined.
4. I'm mildly paranoid of wasps. 
5. I have a serious lack of spatial intelligence. I get lost everywhere and can't read directions.
6. I'm studying French but have never been to France.
7. I have no idea what I will do after I finish university.
8. I'm an only child and love it.
9. Slot machines hypnotise me. Had I the money, I could sit in front of any single one for hours without noticing.
10. I overtip at restaurants because I don't want the staff to think I'm a poor tipper.
11. I was signed with a modelling agency before I was seven. My years there were traumatizing.
12. I have a Shih Tzu. His name is Patch.
13. I keep a rubix cube in my purse. It entertains me.
14. I don't drink, which I like about myself some days and hate on others.
15. I'm really worried about ending up as one of those people that never throws anything out. I purge my room sporatically to avoid this, and usually end up throwing out stuff I actually needed.
16. I love boys in button down shirts. I just want to rip them off them.
17. I can't cook. 
18. Emptying the dishwasher is the bane of my existence. I _despise _it.
19. I love my vacuum cleaner like I would my own child. His name is Gregor and we make sweet vaccuumy love almost every day.
20. I really want to learn to speak German.
21. We have a piano downstairs and I waste time trying to teach myself songs by ear. I do decently okay at it.
22. I really want a bonzai tree but no one ever believes me when I say it.
23. I have two entire drawers full of socks. I buy them compulsively.
24. I'm unusually competitive.
25. I can't walk in high heels.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1. I love the whopper meals from Burger King. Dunno how many i've had all together lol
2. I like cows
3. I love all things chinese
4. I love candles
5. I want a fish tank and some fishes but i do not have enough room for one. lol
6. I wish i had a bigger bedroom. 
7. I don't smoke or drink...ok i drink on special ocassions like christmas, birthday etc
8. I love Mr. Bean and no matter how many times i watch films with him in, he makes me laugh. Trust me, if you are feeling down watch Mr. Bean 
9. I like to help my mum do the housework. And seeing a lovely clean result afterwards makes me happy and content.
10. I hate the kitchen being untidy. Or seeing little bits of dedris on the floor. I have to pick it up and put it in the bin.
11. I love having baths. Makes me feel so relaxed. Gives me something to do and i feel i can only read a book properly in the bath.
12. I have not worn a skirt/dress/short since i was young. I am thin so i get self conscious of myself
13. I dislike daddy long legs. They scare me when they just come at you from nowhere.
14. I love walking. 
15. I love going to air displays
16. I am kinda looking forward to going to Australia this year for a family holiday but i am nervous too
17. I have to wash my hair everyday. My hair gets greasy quickly. If i leave a day without washing my hair, i feel yuck and down. 
18. I love my new LCD tv in my room
19. I love my laptop and i go on it everyday
20. I am addicted to facebook. 
21. I like to bake...or try to bake but sometimes the things a bake turn out wrong or completely wrong. 
22. I don't watch much on the tv. I only watch soaps.
23. I have hardly any CDs but more DVDs. I prefer to watch a film than listen to music.
24. I like to buy a new duvet cover now and again because i get bored with the previous one i have 
25. I am very organised.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Uh, let's see.

1. I've lived on 4 continents
2. I can play guitar and piano, but have forgot most of my piano training
3. I hate unnecessary noises. Like, they drive me crazy.
4. I go through spells of reading a ton (politics, literature, economics, etc) and then I won't read anything for 6 months.
5. I feel like most people would think I'm a loser if they knew how much time I spent playing video games
6. My favorite sports to watch are basketball and World Cup soccer
7. I get very dry skin
8. I have insomnia
9. I am very attracted to very dark-haired, dark-eyed women. I'm not very attracted to blonds (*ducks*)
10. I've never understood why international spy James Bond always introduces himself as "James Bond". I thought spies were supposed to be, you know, discreet?
11. (man, I gotta come up with 25 of these?)I love heavy metal and classic rock
12. I think Angelina Jolie's physical appearance is totally overrated
13. I watch the Spanish-language channels sometimes to look at the hot chicks.
14. Maria Sharapova is better looking than Anna Kournikova
15. UFC can be very intense and awesome, but it can also be very boring
16. I think a lot of college/university is completely useless
17. I have a very thin Don Johnson Miami Vice-era beard
18. I had a mini-stroke at the age of 27
19. I used to smoke marijuana pretty regularly in college and have used LSD twice
20. I've been on ritalin and paxil. 
21. I've always wanted to go to Japan
22. I have blue eyes and short hair
23. I love shopping for clothes (I'm not gay!)
24. I thought Vanilla Sky was a great movie
25. I don't understand why everyone says Robert DeNiro is a great actor.


----------



## jamesmm (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, those are interesting lists, I think I wouldn't even find 25 things to tell about myself.

But I try to find at least 10 points:

1. I am from NY
2. I've been on 3 continents so far
3. I am a Minnesota Vikings fan - rock on, Brett!
4. I love shopping for wines - that's an addiction
5. I have two sisters
6. My favourite band is Deep Purple
7. I love going out for walks in the wood
8. I go to the gym regularly
9. I have lived in 3 states so far
10. I like to say "ouch!"


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

1. I'm an only child.
2. I have a dog named Sake and a bird named Pretty Boy.
3. I love, love, love doing triathlons. I have done 5 of them so far and am signed up to do a 6th this weekend.
4. I am on a year round swim team, but I will probably have to quit because of work.
5. I am going to be a senior this year in high school. Horray 2010!
6. I just got a job this summer as a bagger at a grocery store. I love my new job.
7. My biggest pet peeve is when people chew with their mouths open. That smacking sound is so disgusting!
8. I just got a new iPod that holds 30,000 songs. I now have about 1,700 songs on it but will most likely be getting more.
9. My favorite type of music is rock and my favorite band is Nine Inch Nails.
10. My life has changed SO much in the past 6 months. I feel like a completly different person now.
11. Without my glasses or contacts, I am legally blind.
12. I was born cross-eyed, but had an operation to fix it.
13. I am definitely a morning person. Anything past 7:30 is sleeping in for me.
14. I want to research and teach psychology as my future career.
15. I am allergic to chocolate. If I eat enough of it, I break out in hives.
16. My favorite pair of shoes is a pair of black Etnies. I have had them for 4 years and wear them almost everywhere I go. They are still holding strong!
17. I keep a daily journal. If I don't write in it, something just feels off.
18. My favorite movie is "The Simpsons Movie". I also loved "Borat".
19. I was born in California but lived there for less than a year.
20. I lived in Florida from when I was about a year old until I was 11.
21. I now live in Ohio.
22. I still love visiting Florida. My grandparents still live there and Florida just feels like home.
23. The one thing I hate the most about Ohio is the winters. I am a definite summer person.
24. I didn't see snow untill I was 11. I still remember what seeing my first snow fall was like. I just ran outside and the whole time, I was thinking "Omg. Snow! Snow! Snow!".
25. The one thing I love about Ohio is all the nature. The scenery can be so beautiful!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

15, because 25 would take me all night. 

1) I hate going shopping. I order everything online. 
2) I have a wide forehead and I feel self-conscious because of it. 
3) I'm a natural blonde but had henna red-died hair from the age 11-16
4) I hate the taste of alcohol. I only drank it a few times in my life because I wanted to get drunk. 
5) I'm trying to learn Japanese and I'm learning 4 other languages in school. 
6) I'm a vegan.
7) I've never been on a rollercoaster. 
8.) When I was in 6th grade, I made my P.E. teacher cry. 
9) I have one older brother and four potential step-siblings. 
10) I live in a village with about 60 inhabitants. 
11) I don't have any allergies. 
12) Nobody has ever seen me naked since I was a child. 
13) I used to wear a headscarf to school and people thought I was muslim. 
14) I'm a procrastinator. 
15) I love JRock, Trance, Electronica, Grunge and Metal.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

1. I am 5'11" tall.
2. I own 8 pairs of shoes.
3. The last item I bought was a Lowepro Flipside 300 backpack.
4. I use a black Microsoft keyboard.
5. It takes me 20 minutes to get to work each day, but 25 to get home at night.
6. The last thing I had to drink was a bottle of Pepsi.
7. I used to sleep until mid-day at the weekends, but I don't any more.
8. I have had six jobs in my life.
9. I get restless. 
10. My favourite place to eat is a restaurant chain in the UK called 'La Tasca'. It's Spanish.
11. I have green eyes.
12. I have a degree, but would probably be doing something more enjoyable with my life if I didn't.
13. I _really_ like Teriyaki chicken.
14. I used to wear glasses when I was at school, but I don't any more.
15. I've only visited two continents.
16. I would like to visit a third - Australia.
17. I've never ridden a motorcycle, nor have I been a passenger on one. I have no desire to change this.
18. I've broken both my arms. (At different times.)
19. I can ride a horse, but haven't for over ten years.
20. I am slightly allergic to cats.
21. I have had two teeth removed at the dentist. (Again, at different times.)
22. I currently have 57 icons on my Windows XP desktop.
23. My favourite colour is blue.
24. At this moment I have a twenty pound note and two receipts in my wallet.
25. I have never played World of Warcraft.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

1. I have 3 younger brothers who are my best friends
2. I have situs inversus
3. Lately I've been obsessed with Killzone 2 on ps3, I play online.
4. I have a tame bird named Charlie who I love
5. My house was amongst the Victorian Bushfires
6. My dad survived cancer
7. Parents are divorced
8. I have a star tattoo on my wrist.
9. I'm a left hander
10. I've lived in 4 suburbs, and 5 houses.
11. I've had an operation which was the first of it's kind in Australia
12. My house has five bedrooms.
13. I live in the country.
14. I have an SLR camera which took me ages to save for.
15. I really miss believing in Santa. Christmas isn't as good now
16. I hate the beach
17. I CAN'T WAIT to go overseas
18. My best friend is male
19. I look like I'm about 12, and I hate that too
20. I prefer winter over Summer
21. I straighten my hair everyday
22. I want to learn to play piano
23. I have a nokia N95
24. I love Flight of the conchords
25. My middle name is Aimee


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

1. I regularly have a nightmare about intruders in the house where my grandmother used to live. 
2. I have way too much hair for a man of my age.
3. I hate my avatar but it's exposure therapy. 
4. I intend to retire "officially" before I reach 50. 
5. Apart from my mother, I'm the smallest person in my family and I have the highest IQ.
6. I've only been abroad once - I went to Ibiza for the weekend with my sister.
7. I used to work as an engineer and I once did some engine design/styling work for Bentley.
8. I hate it when my ears get hot
9. When I was at school, lots of girls used to hit on me. Happy days!
10. I have trouble pronouncing the word "barrels".
11. If I was on "death row", my final meal would be a bacon sandwich with HP fruity sauce.
12. I once stuck a screwdriver into my eye.
13. I don't watch much TV but I love watching Family Guy and Frasier.
14. I think I might have an "active" mole on my face.
15. I've yet to see a girl who looks _more_ attractive because she has a tattoo.
16. Recently I "accidentally" emailed an infertile couple volunteering to be an AI donor. Luckily (?) the email bounced straight back.
17. My dog died in 1996 and I'll never have another pet.
18. I have an Alfa Romeo but it hasn't moved from the garage in 17 years.
19. I used to take a knife to school for protection.
20. I don't eat any bovine-derived produce for fear of developing BSE. It's probably too late though.
21. I've never even _seen_ any illegal drugs.
22. I think Richard Branson is a complete and utter w****r. 
23. I used to drink tea with no sugar but now I have 3 sugars - you need to enjoy the small pleasures in life.
24. I rarely tell people that I'm a little bit psychic in case they think I'm even more weird.
25. If circumstances were different, I'd live by the sea.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

25 Things about myself:
1.	I am feeling old and embarrassed about being my age and lonely
2.	I wear my heart on my sleeve and even slight remarks can hurt from the right people
3.	I fear people who might know something about me, but do not know me
4.	I am self conscious of the way I look
5.	I like the outdoors especially hunting 
6.	I have a meaningful relationship with a dog (non sexual for you perverts out there)
7.	I fix everything that I see needs fixing, whether broken or not
8.	I exorcise regularly because I am afraid of getting older and not able to care for myself
9.	I am more at ease in the woods, or an environment that doesn’t include people
10.	I could sleep all day and night if nature would allow
11.	I love women whom have never seen me before, (it’s all in the mind)
12.	I get more than angry with people who have no empathy for people like me
13.	I hate “good-ole’-boys” and bullies to the point of becoming superhero on their ()*_&**
14.	I am paranoid about the last two mentioned items because I worry that someone would think I’m a killer or something. (or that I’m goanna snap)
15.	I was an artist in the 1980’s and 90’s with several news articles and one-man shows. Was on the local TV once or twice too, and this was my great accomplishment in life
16.	Now I feel like my life has peaked and is essentially over
17.	In relation to the last two items I feel that my future is destined to tapping on this computer and reveling in other peoples lives
18.	I am in my 40’s and recently had to move back in with mom and dad
19.	My family is trying desperately to relate to me and I am trying to not let them because I hate myself
20.	I spent almost 6 years on and off the streets in far away states, to avoid having my family and friends know that I was a looser – they found out anyway
21.	I was married twice and love and miss both of my wives even though I left them (technically)
22.	I am spiritual and believe in my god, but detest organized religion. I am also angry with god, but respect my higher power
23.	I long for human compassion and attention, but fear the same with equal intensity
24.	I didn’t believe that I could get to #25
25.	I have always wanted to be with a woman who would talk with me, to me, and me with her.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> 1. I am 5'11" tall.
> 2. I own 8 pairs of shoes.
> 3. The last item I bought was a Lowepro Flipside 300 backpack.
> 4. I use a black Microsoft keyboard.
> ...


I bet that 20 pound wallet gets heavy!!!


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

odicepaul said:


> I bet that 20 pound wallet gets heavy!!!


:lol


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Genelle said:


> 15. I really miss believing in Santa. Christmas isn't as good now


What? I...I...don't understand? This is a joke, right...? :cry


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

1. I still sleep with a blanky
2. I would love to learn Russian
3. I love eating dry Cheerios
4. I've been a vegetarian for 7 months, and a vegan for 2 months
5. When I was 6, I thought Combat was spelled with a K, because of Mortal Kombat
6. I have an intense love of professional wrestling
7. My favorite color is purple
8. I love certain biblical stories, despite the fact that I'm an atheist
9. I think 90% of elderly Americans believe that Glenn Beck is Jesus
10. I've read all 3 of Mick Foley's books (My favorite was The Hardcore Diaries)
11. I've actually read everyone's 25 facts
12. I can lick my nose (try it)
13. I think Richard Pryor is the most overrated comedian of all time 
14. OK Computer is my favorite Radiohead album
15. I would love to be Raskolnikov's roommate
16. I rate all of my songs on iTunes
17. If I give a song a 5 star rating then it's a really special song
18. I'm straightedge, but not hardcore
19. Zack Galifinakis is hysterical
20. I always give my video game characters Russian names
21. I despise that atrocious red jacket Morrissey wore on Ross
22. I'm a military brat (see Wikipedia)
23. I think Mississippi might be the worst state in the American Union
24. I think Unknown Pleasures is a better album than Closer
25. I love the expression huzzah or hurrah


----------



## Shining Phoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

Shiftless Body said:


> 9. I think 90% of elderly Americans believe that Glenn Beck is Jesus


LOL! I would say at most 50% since a lot of them voted for Obama.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. I love music
2. I'm a big kid
3. I have a good sense of humor
4. I have asthma
5. I have two younger brothers and no sisters
6. I have only been to 3 states in the US and been to Canada once in my lifetime so far
7. I like fishing
8. I like camping
9. I like going to the beach
10. I like watching NBA and NFL games
11. I'm not very good at making long lists...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I got nearly half way through the list and realised it was very negative so decided to mix in more positive ones.:um

1. I am currently watching Deep Space Nine
2. I take prescribed nutritional supplements for being underweight
3. My family has little to do with me, and I have little to do with them
4. I wear glasses most of the time now
5. I am scared of never working again
6. I am gifted in many areas and never get to use them
7. I have never desired marriage or children
8. I am disabled by autism, anxiety and fatigue, and have been fighting the local health authority for support for the last 8 months and trying to obtain it for the last 2 years, even though I am being backed up by 2 medical doctors and government policy
9. I think about death a lot
10. I am a physicist
11. I have the visual and auditory hyperacuity associated with autism
12. I am hypersensitive to noise, light, and many other things; it's exhausting
13. I have no friends
14. I fell in love once; with someone I could never be with
15. I graduated top of the year at high school
16. I long to have less self-doubt
17. I have kissed 8 people; 2 were once-offs
18. I long to be able to work
19. The meaning of my life is to learn
20. I do not drive
21. I am very conscientious
22. I experience extremely inappropriate crushes that no one will ever know about
23. I have never left the UK
24. I own a telescope
25. I enjoyed listening to the rain today

This has been quite a useful exercise.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree that this was a good exorcise.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Italian food is the best food in the world. Especially pizza.
2. I am part-Filipino, was born in Italy, and raised in the USA.
3. I have over 10 different lights in my bedroom, including but not limited to, an infrared light, a blacklight, a rotary disco ball, lava lamp, plasma globe, and string of Christmas lights hung up around and under my bed, because I am that afraid of the dark.
4. Similarly, I am afraid of that some unseen dark supernatural entity will come and try to get me whenever I sleep alone with the lights off, or that I might see something I'd rather not see.
5. I don't like looking into mirrors or darkly-shaded reflective surfaces, especially at night, for similar reasons.
6. I have lots of lucid dreams on a daily basis.
7. I can somehow turn electric lights on or off at will whenever I have _non_-lucid dreams. Sometimes I see if I can do the same thing in real life after having one of these dreams, only to fail miserably.
8. I can vocalize what I read extremely fast and with good clarity.
9. I usually type around 120 WPM on the keyboard but can reach over 180 WPM if I warm up.
10. I competed in a few online world gaming tournaments.
11. I hit 99% of the notes in the song "Through the Fire and Flames" on the game _Guitar Hero III _using a computer keyboard.
12. I vainly attempt to blow on the underside of my game CD's and DVD's when they don't work, a habit which crossed over from the era of SNES, Nintendo, and Genesis.
13. It amuses me that people tend to yell/type all sorts of vulgar obscenities at me whenever I'm playing a competitive online game, such as a first-person-shooter, most of them pertaining to a lack of masculinity, because of the supposedly "cheap" way I play. 
14. I almost shot myself with a crossbow bolt once while pointing it over my head to try to inspect the ironsight, at which point the string let loose and sent the bolt flying into a tree after grazing the tip of my hair.
15. I hate roaches. Especially flying roaches.
16. I hate people with really loud lawn-mowers who mow their lawn at 7:00 A.M. every other day. And then, for some odd reason, they have to pass by your bedroom window every few seconds. And when they're finally done mowing the lawn, they turn it on AGAIN and pass by your window once more because they missed a few spots.
17. Even though I'm new at driving, I like to speed up and turn my blinkers on towards those drivers who love to zoom way above the speed limit and cut off and weave between me and everyone else, because apparently everyone else is moving too slow for them. Maybe I should start swerving in their direction.
18. I never voluntarily or recreationally listened to music until my 9th grade year in high school.
19. I have three pairs of gym shorts and three different T-shirts for when I'm inside the house, and three pairs of jeans and three collared shirts for when I go outside. I have two pairs of the same type of sneakers and one pair of leather shoes.
20. I have an extremely squeaky computer chair, extremely loud air conditioner, and extremely noisy computer.
21. Whenever my phone actually does ring, I have to stop and think about what's making that sound.
22. I have a no-batteries magnetic shake-charge flashlight which lasts forever.
23. I have a green laser pointer which emits a visible beam.
24. I have a collection of swords, nunchukas, batons, sai, staves, axes, flails, throwing knives, manriki chains, and other sorts of martial and medieval weapons.
25. This list has gotten pretty big.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1) I've flown an airplane (I was in the Aviation Explorers in high school).
2) I've eaten at Skyline Chili (restaurant in the Cincinnati area) every Tuesday for the last year.
3) I don't care for snakes or spiders (not petrified of them, but don't want to be near them either)
4) I have done a lot of genealogy research and know who all of my great-great grandparents were.
5) Every generation of my family on my maternal grandfather's side have lived in the same county since the early 1800s. My 5th great grandfather was one of the first 300 or so inhabitants of Kentucky.
6) I have gone skydiving.
7) I love roller coasters
8 ) I get motion sickness, so I have to take dramamine if I'm riding roller coasters or riding in a car on winding country roads.
9) I was at the top of the World Trade Center 5 months before 9/11.
10) The first time I flew in a commercial jet was a week before 9/11. I went to Las Vegas with my roommates and won $500 playing blackjack, which covered the expenses of my trip.
11) I was the best man in a friend's wedding. I hadn't seen him in 2 years prior to him calling to ask me to be the best man, as he was away at college.
12) I have a cat. His name is "Tiger".
13) I was 21 the first time I ever got drunk. It was New Year's Eve of 2000 and I passed out before midnight and puked all the next day. Good times.
14) I've seen Van Halen in concert five times (3 with Hagar, 2 with Roth).
15) I play golf (though I'm not that good). 
16) I go on an ATV trip with my dad, uncles, cousins, and some of their friends every November.
17) I've never taken any illegal drugs or abused prescription drugs
18 ) I went to a nude beach once. Talk about anxiety!
19) When I was a kid, my favorite breakfast was toast dipped in hot chocolate with marshmallows. 
20) I've been driving for 13 years and have never had an accident or gotten a ticket.
21) I was standing on the field, ready to tear down the goal posts, when LSU beat Kentucky in football on a last-second "hail mary" a few years ago. I did help tear down the goal posts when they beat Alabama a few years before that.
22) I once went through the drive-thru at McDonald's wearing a Burger King mask.
23) Benjamin Franklin is my favorite historical character, so Kelly can suck it! (just kidding, Kelly).
24) I love music, but have no musical talent whatsoever.
25) I can recite the "Countries of the World" song from Animaniacs and Hamlet's "To be or not to be" soliloquy, and can name all 50 US States in alphabetical order in 20 seconds.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

Shiftless Body said:


> 23. I think Mississippi might be the worst state in the American Union


Why is that? I've only lived here a year but its not too bad. haha

1. I have one little brother, who is awesome.
2. I enjoy tie dying things
3. I sleep with two blankets
4. I have two tattoos
5. I like playing video games
6. I saw the red hot chili peppers when i was 16, i screamed like a girl and flea mocked me.
7. My best friend is a 16 year old, cross eyed cat named Fuzzbutt. she has no tail
8. I have never been kissed
9. I have blue eyes
9. I think Brad Pitt is kind of jerky
10. I still watch cartoons
11. I have 3363 songs in itunes
12. I eat very slowly
13. I have Dysgraphia
14. My dad was driving a car before my mom was even born
15. I paint things that are not normally painted
16. I am 5'11
17. It makes me sad when guys talk about how much they like short girls, cause im like a bean poll
18. I've been in love with Ron Wesley since the 5th grade.
19. I wear dresses a lot
20. Sometimes i fell like a 14 year old boy
21. My dad almost died from flossing his teeth
22. My mom is the opposite of sa
23. I've never had grandparents
24. I like cold weather
25. I am the most ticklish person in the world


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

tree1609 said:


> 21. My dad almost died from flossing his teeth


Okay, you've GOT to tell this story.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Jnmcda0 said:


> 2) I've eaten at Skyline Chili (restaurant in the Cincinnati area) every Tuesday for the last year.
> 23) Benjamin Franklin is my favorite historical character, so Kelly can suck it! (just kidding, Kelly).


I can never forgive you for both of these. :lol

I used to know the Animaniacs countries of the world song. I just tried to see if I could do it again. I couldn't, but I remembered huge parts of it.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Im only gonna do 24 of these coz i dont like odd numbers
2. I love shows about crime ( both fiction and non-fiction)
3. I only have 1 friend that i never see ( but she gets mad when i say i have no friends lol)
4. We like to plot to murder people
5. I get obsessed with things easily ( usually for a few months)
6. I like having hiccups
7. I couldn't live without wrestling
8. I just got out of the habit of biting my nails ( im proud haha)
9. I love my family altho i dont relli show it
10. Im not good with emotions
11. I cant hold a convosation
12. I dropped out of school
13. I like to dye my hair
14. I am f'd in the head, so i dont say what i think very much
15. Im paranoid, afraid of the dark and i cant swim
16. I dont drink, smoke or do drugs
17. I dont have many posotive things to say about myself
18. I have only left my house like 10 times max. in '09
19. Im a vegetarian
20. I used to be relli emo =S
21. I have major commitment and trust issues
22. I want to work in a juvinile detention centre or w/drug kids and kids on the street
23. I have confidence, self esteem and self worth issues
24. I swear ALOT


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Okay, you've GOT to tell this story.


basically he got an infection from bacteria getting into his blood stream circulating through his body and settling into his left arm muscle. They had to cut away the infected area, so if they infection had settled into his heart muscle it would have killed him. All because he flossed to hard and bacteria from his mouth entered his blood stream through his bleeding gums.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

1) I still haven't smoked weed, even though it's around me every day.
2) Haven't had alcohol since I was 12
3) I don't like watermelons
4) I like the site lumosity
5) I'm not on facebook
6) I'm generally anxious
7) I am 5 foot 11 inches tall.
8 ) I weigh 75kg
9) I'm shortest of all my brothers
10) I grew up near farmland.
11) My dog died a month ago.
12) I don't like parrots.
13) I've become a boring person.
14) I sleep too much.
15) I take omega-3 capsules every day.
16) I need to exercise more.
17) I like bathing more than showering.
18 ) I'm actually overly emotional if you get to know me.
19) I like playing guitar
20) I like typing this list
21) I like coffee too.
22) I need someone to talk to.
23) I'm generally too skeptical of peoples intentions.
24) I've been a part of pretty much every social group.
25) Now I have no social group.

That was actually quite fun - I could've gone on to 100 easily.


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

SoloSage said:


> 1) I still haven't smoked weed, even though it's around me every day.
> 23) I'm generally too skeptical of peoples intentions.
> 
> Snap to both of those lol


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

1. I am conservative on fiscal issues, liberal on social issues, sometimes an atheist other times an agnostic (undecided). I think nationalism is harmful and should be curtailed, I am disgusted by corruption in society. Yes, even in 1st world countries, corruption is widespread but hidden. People should also rethink how animals are treated. 

2. I want to have a small observatory in my backyard with a powerful telescope and attached astrophotography equipment in the future. I am interested in taking photographs of deep space objects such as galaxies, clusters and nebulae. 

3. I like my relative's employer's cat, he's named Ralph. Once he went missing for a couple days, we thought the worst because he wasn't trained to survive outside. Then one day out of nowhere, he coolly walks back into the workplace (where he is kept during daytime) as if nothing out of the ordinary had happened.

4. A person I worked with, 3 weeks ago, would yell obscenities at me, anytime I approached him. He routinely threatened to run me over with his wheelchair. I continued to try working with him over the next 3 days but his behavior wouldn't change so I quit. Another person, same place, asked me to marry his daughter.

5. I am left handed but some days when I am bored, I restrict myself to using my right hand just for the heck of it. 

6. I have working knowledge of 4 languages but I am not comfortable with any of them. I would rather know only 1 language (English) well. 

7. Growing up, I had access to 3 sets of encyclopedias. The total collection numbered about 40 books. I was obsessed with them, I read through all by age 16.

8. I moved countries at age 17. At the time, I did not know what the internet was, I did have a little experience with computers. Now I am a full blown computer addict  

9. My driver's license says I am 5'9. I am 5'11, I grew 2 inches at the age of 23-24. 

10. I don't drink alcohol, my family encourages me too. 

11. Every morning I have to wear a tie. It is stressful. 

12. Will finish this later..

Btw, good idea for a thread.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

bowlingpins said:


> 3. I like my relative's employer's cat, he's named Ralph. Once he went missing for a couple days, we thought the worst because he wasn't trained to survive outside. Then one day out of nowhere, he coolly walks back into the workplace (where he is kept during daytime) as if nothing out of the ordinary had happened.


My cat does that all the time. The first time he disappeared, I was worried that something had happened to him. He was gone for several days and it was very cold outside. Then, all of the sudden he was back like nothing had happened.

I usually let him out at night (he was a stray and goes crazy if he is in the house too long). Normally, he'll be waiting on the front step in the morning, but every now and then he'll disappear for a few days.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

1) I love the guacamole burger from carls jr.
2) I was really active in dog 4-H when i was younger and got grand champion many times.
3)I grew up on the farm all of my life. 
4)I go through phases where i draw a lot and phases where i dont want to draw at all. 
5) i used to work at dairy queen
6) my fave color is blue
7)i suck at sports
8 ) i've never had a bf :hide
9) i am scared to ride in planes
10)i ran a five mile run when i was in 8th grade and got second place in the womens division
11)i've never broke a bone
12) i dont like rice crispy treats 
13)i love to watch house
14)i like to watch vlogs on youtube
15) chicken nuggets are soooo good
16)i've sewn 3 quilts before 
17)i once had to pay ten dollars for saying the f word
18 )we didnt have a single computer in our house until about my freshmen year
19)during lunch in my junior and senior year i would go to my car and wait till lunch was over
20)when i was in 6th grade we went on a field trip and we put our lunches out while we walked around and a squirell chewed a hole thru my lunch box
21)when i get nervous my stomach gets really upset
22)one time in highschool i lied and said i turned in a paper on a speech that i was supposed to give and the next day i stuck it under the pile. She told me she was sorry for losing the paper. lol
23) i hate wearing shorts in front of people
24) i like talk radio 
25) i use teh computer as a stress reliever lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what fun! 
1. I can play the violin
2. I used to be a vegetarian
3. I've been to England, Scotland, Wales, and Ireland
4. I have autistic tendencies
5. I watch Survivor and Big Brother, to spy on people
6. I'm proud of having a Bachelors in Science
7. I love snow, ice, and cold weather.
8. I have hazel/green/gray eyes
9. I have a crush on a teenage boy.
10. I've had several girl crushes
11. I love anything to do with water
12. I like my naturally blonde hair
13. I enjoy knives
14. My first concert was Blue Oyster Cult
15. I went to Woodstock '94
16. I've been to a Rainbow Gathering
17. I am afraid of going under bridges
18. I want to make more friends
19. I have small feet
20. I used to want to be a truck driver
21. I have 3 cats even though I don't particularly like cats
22. I have a minor in English
23. I used to wish I were dead, and now wish I had more quality time on Earth
24. I believe in God
25. I once had a medicine man fix my crooked neck


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tree1609 said:


> basically he got an infection from bacteria getting into his blood stream circulating through his body and settling into his left arm muscle. They had to cut away the infected area, so if they infection had settled into his heart muscle it would have killed him. All because he flossed to hard and bacteria from his mouth entered his blood stream through his bleeding gums.


egad, scary


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

1.	When I was a child, my parent’s didn’t know I needed glasses so I spent my youth believing people were amorphous blobs.
2.	I am allergic to certain kinds of fish. I can eat trout, salmon and all shellfish.
3.	When I was younger, I would have nosebleeds all the time especially when the weather was dry.
4.	Even though I have a master’s degree in electrical engineering, the award I received for exemplary student essay writer in high school ranks above it.
5.	I have been programming computers since I was a kid, and now that college is over, I can finally continue my hobby.
6.	I actually spoke better mandarin than my brother when I was younger, but teasing and ridicule made me stop speaking it.
7.	I have always considered myself a thinker, but recently I’ve come to realize I am a feeler.
8.	I seem to wear out my toothbrushes far quicker than anyone else in my family.
9.	I think technology will be the first bubble to ever burst twice when people realize it takes far more away from life than it adds.
10. I haven’t turned the TV on in 1 month.
11.	The only reason I went back to graduate school was to try to make some friends.
12.	My dream is to one day travel the world, and write a short story about each location I visit.
13.	When I was younger, I had the brilliant idea that I was born from my dad.
14.	Recently I’ve picked up playing the piano again, and I’m better than I’ve ever been before.
15.	I was a chimney sweep in my elementary school production of Mary Poppins (which ran about 3 hours).
16.	I have to use a knife to cut corn off the cob. I won’t eat it any other way.
17.	All the jobs I ever had I got because I overextended myself personality-wise during the interview, and was able to fool them into hiring me. 
18.	When I was younger, everytime I did anything to annoy my brother, he would start counting to 3, at which point he would take away my Nintendo privileges.
19.	I once had a pet bird that I didn’t really appreciate until she died. Then I was sad.
20.	In elementary school, we were supposed to research euthanasia. I researched “youth in asia”, and I couldn’t understand what the big deal was.
21.	I had no concept of self until a few years ago.
22.	My favorite television shows include The Simpsons and King of the Hill.
23.	My favorite movie is always the last one I’ve seen.
24.	I haven’t bought any new clothes since my first year at college.
25.	I love breathing.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

—


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> 12.	My dream is to one day travel the world, and write a short story about each location I visit.


that's awesome.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> that's awesome.


hah thanks. The idea came to me in an actual dream :um I will need to take a few writing courses before I go, though.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1: I used to collect old video game consoles and games.
2: I'm a very picky video game player.
3: Me and my dad almost got killed by a train because the car stopped running right on the track.
4: I'm very picky with music.
5: I'm very picky with movies.
6: I used to ride a motorcycle without a license.
7: I used to drive a car without a license.
8: I was a drunk and a drug user a long time ago.
9: I loved getting into fights when i was a kid.
10: I used to be in a church and we would talk to people on the street about God.
11: I used to go camping survivor style on my own for a week or two.
12: I used to ride my bike 4 hours a day and 7 days a week, even when it rained.
13: We moved around a lot because we ran away from my dad.
14: Sometimes i sit with beggars and talk to them a little.
15: I can drive a tractor/bulldozer.
16: I want to travel the world one day.
17: I sometime stop random people to pet their dog.
18: I love lying on my back in a field at night to watch the stars.
19: I used to go fishing a lot.
20: I'm pretty strong at arm wrestling
21: I was homeless and had to sleep in my car for about a month
22: I've been to court many times when i was a kid
23: I did 2 months in juvie for punching a guy and also various theft charges. I only did two months because they had to release me at 18.
24: I spent 2 full weeks in complete isolation with only pen, paper and a window for company. I could only leave the room to go to the bathroom.
25: I used to be part of a softball team when i was a boy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

1. When I was a boy, I was easily obsessed by things. I played Super Mario for so long that I actually thought I was living in "Mario World".
2. I have lived all across Melbourne.
3. I have more siblings than I do fingers.
4. I am cosmopolitan when it comes to musical taste, although I am a self confessed metalhead.
5. I like to think about things a lot, mainly my life and it's purpose.
6. I want to be a train driver.
7. I wish to invest in property at some point in the near future.
8. I can be very easily emotionally affected by memories and things I affix importance to, although I will try to bottle my thoughts and feelings up inside. I'm a bit of a lost soul.
9. I am genuine. Too honest at times.
10. I like people who are easy to talk to. Anybody I can relate well with.
11. I dislike people who view things in a two-dimensional manner, becoming stuck in their own obstinacy and a lack of open-mindedness.
12. I like people who demonstrate wisdom and logic in all areas of life.
13. I am a sucker for historical fiction and philosophy.
14. I cannot deal with my performance anxiety.
15. I have the whitest skin that any Scandinavian or Scottish person could have.
16. I am fascinated by Vikings.
17. Pizza is the one junk food I always succumb to.
18. Riding trail and physical exercise in general is great for the body and mind.
19. I like a spot of Badminton. Fast paced, decisive action.
20. I am a keen guitar player. Eric Johnson is a great artist.
21. I have recently fell in love with Dachshund dogs. 
22. I have a strong will and desire to make it in life off my own steam.
23. I have always had this strong sense that people never wanted to be around me.
24. Far away lands hold interest. Fjords and fishing villages in the sub-tropical waters of Norway (I could live as a hermit up there).
25. Apart of me welcomes death more than anything else in life.
26. I am a sucker for star gazing.

It's amazingly refreshing to sit down and write things about yourself.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

1. I like this emoticon :boogie
2. I can't think of another 23


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

1. I often start speaking in an accent, depending on what I'm thinking about. I might even start speaking/singing in another language.
2. Spelling mistakes annoy me, even if they are my own.
3. I love watching movies.
4. I love nature.
5. My favorite color is green, but it used to be blue.
6. I enjoy listening to 40s and 50s music.
7. I like drinking from wine glasses or goblets.
8. I constantly take my notebook and pen everywhere just in case a thought hits me.
9. I miss the way my grandmother used to be.
10. Sometimes, I'm still just a big kid.
11. I'm incredibly spontaneous.
12. I love long conversations.
13. I never feel like I fit in.
14. I have a drawer full of watches because I never get the batteries replaced, I just buy a new watch.
15. Practically every friend I've had since turning 15 has been from the internet.
16. I'm more comfortable with males than females.
17. I trust no one.
18. I often look up historical things on the internet.
19. I once spent 250 dollars in Barnes and Noble. 
20. I have too many clothes.
21. Viking interest me a lot.
22. I've never been in love and I doubt I ever will be.
23. I've done some incredibly extreme things to improve myself.
24. I love to laugh.
25. I'm way too fat and I think I am slow at working on it because I don't want guys to talk to me.

I'm going to hate myself later.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

1. Spaghetti is my all time favorite food.
2. I'm not a big chick flick fan but watching General Hospital makes me giddy.
3. I like making mashup youtube videos.
4. I use to watch WWE/WCW but now the storyline is to much for me.
5. I have a kitty named Stubbs, that only comes to the name 'Son.'
6. Me and my bf are getting or first apartment on Nov 20.
7. I've been told that because of my height, 5'11, that I am intimidating.
8. I hate sexist people, male and female.
9. I love the documentary SharkWater and the movie Jaws, mainly because Jaws is what made me love Sharks in the first place. 
10. I have three nieces.
11. I have blue eyes.
12. I make the strongest coffee out of anyone in my family.
13. I have dared a man to try and put my in my 'place' before when he was being sexist.
14. I love and hate to play Halo 3.
15. I do not like to argue but if I do I try and use logic.
16. I love taking pictures.
17. My two favorite bands are Better than Ezra and Smile Empty Soul.
18. My favorite actress is Navi Rawat.
19. I do not have my license because I am scared to drive a car.
20. I wear a size 11 shoe.
21. My hair is naturally dark brown and curly.
22. I hate confrontation.
23. I get along with almost everyone, even if I dont want to.
24. I love making snickerdoodle cookies.
25. I'm really happy that I joined this message board.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

1. i hate making lists
2. i want pizza


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

1. I've lived in Germany
2. I was born in the Middle East
3. I still believe my Dad knows everything
4. My sister and I are spiritually linked to physically and emotionally experience life simultaneously.
5. For being ditzy, I have common sense
6. I'm a good speller
7. I am pro choice
8. Fall is my favorite season
9. I'm afraid of moving water
10. I have the worst anxiety on the road..especially as a passenger
11. I'm only good at sports where the object must stay in the air (badminton, volleyball)
12. I started smoking at the age of 16
13. Green tea is my favorite hot beverage
14. I own a lot of shoes and jackets
15. Eating is probably my favorite hobby
16. Concerts are my favorite event to attend
17. I was a freshmen in high school when the twin towers went down
18. I love applying makeup and fixing my hair
19. My mother is my best friend
20. Panda bears are my favorite animal
21. My favorite painting is Starry Night by Vincent Van Gogh
22. I can type fast
23. I love obnoxious jokes
24. When I'm mad (rare), everyone knows.
25. I like to make people laugh


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

1. I eat when I am sad or kinda bored, thus I eat too much.
2. I've wanted to become a vampire since I was real young, probably started around age 8. Why not? I already feel like an outsider.
3. Sad tv shows and movies, or sad scenes in shows, make my eyes water and I usually have to struggle not to start crying.
4. I am highly sensitive in most ways.
5. I miss smoking weed.
6. I cannot put contacts in. My fingers refuse to go that close to my eyes.
7. I want to hurt people who treat dvds like coasters, especially when I am buying used dvds.
8. I like rats and rodents, I don't understand all the hate.
9. I don't find babies cute, I often feel like the only girl that feels that way.
10. I've never attended a wedding and many other major life events.
11. I had very little restriction as a child. I could see any movie I wanted, read what I wanted. I credit this towards my intelligence and open-mindedness.
12. I am very liberal. I think you should be able to do anything you want, provided it doesn't hurt someone else without their consent.
13. I doubt I will ever tie myself down to one religion, though I respect Buddhism greatly.
14. I spent a year or so with a grove of neo-Druids. I did enjoy the company a lot, and getting to be involved with the rituals. I enjoy rituals.
15. My handwriting was horrid as a child and I am kind of self-conscious about it now.
16. I hate clothes and shoe shopping. I don't want to try any more things on, make it stop!
17. Okay, maybe my dvd collecting is a bit obsessive. This is okay with me, stop telling me over and over again. :b
18. I still feel rather gothy, though I don't really dress the part anymore.
19. I miss archery, and playing pool.
20. I love English accents, I think they make most guys sexier.
21. While I am not a hoarder, I really want to just get into my things and really trim out stuff I don't need anymore.
22. I have a lot of trouble getting close to most females. I can't really relate to a lot of 'female issues'. My mother is also probably partially responsible for this. We aren't very close..
23. I wish I had someone to watch MMA with. My dad is the person I am closest to, the only person, offline, and he doesn't really like it.
24. I am told that I went up to a stranger and asked him to tie me up when I was like 5 years old. I don't remember this, but I believe it.
25. I drink a lot of hot English Breakfast tea. Multiple cups a day.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. I have never had my first kiss.
2. I love Playboy & truly respect Hugh Hefner and would like to be a Bunny/Playmate and/or work for Playboy in the future
3. I'm about 5'0"
4. I'm a legit Caucasian. My ancestors are actually from the Caucasus Mountains :]
5. I'm Turkish-America
6. I'm pro-life, but I think a woman has the right to get an abortion if she feels the need to have one.
7. I cry a lot
8. I've been a sex-positive feminist since I was fourteen.
9. I've never seen illegal drugs.
10. I've only hung out with one person from my school at the mall and my best friend who lives at the other side of town.
11. I'm somewhat good with cartoon voices.
12. Even though I'm a virgin and remain kissless, I have actually thought of working in the sex business and still have thoughts.
13. Conan O'Brien is one of my heroes.
14. I've adored Marilyn Monroe for about seven years now.
15. I wear a women's size 5 in shoes and 3 in girls.
16. I want to have a tiara tattooed on my right wrist
17. I want to live in Australia.
18. I don't care much for money, but I don't mind spending it.
19. I think a lot of people are annoying, but I really want to be a philanthropist when I'm older.
20. I'm an aspiring actress/screenwriter/comedienne :]
21. I always draw smiley faces on my left wrist 
22. I always feel cold and I rarely feel hot
23. I like being nude even though I want to lose a lot of weight.
24. I had really long hair when I was a little girl and got it cut when I was in 3rd grade in years.
25. I love oldschool hiphop


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

1. I use art as a vent for my emotions.
2. Older men make me really uncomfortable. 
3. I love playing the tenor saxophone. I think it's the best sounding instrument.
4. I'm dating a guy who looks like Jimi Hendrix. We always joke about him possible being related to Hendrix. 
5. I love nature a lot, but I have a preference to the cold and snow. 
6. I really love the taste of chicken livers.
7. I'm 5'7". 
8. I'm mostly Polish and French Canadian Indian
9. I'm told that I look French all the time.
10. I'm all for Warhammer Fantasy/ 40k. 
11. I don't play the figure game of Warhammer, but I love the pen and paper RPs and the stories. 
12. I have flat feet. Because of this, I can't wear most shoes. So, I stick to being bare foot or wearing sandals. 
13. I like learning about different disorders.
14. Part of me wants to be a therapist, because I love helping people with mental turmoil.
15. Some day I want to go cliff diving with a flight suit.
16. I don't want any kids. I don't like them and I don't think I'd make a good parent.
17. I'm not religious in the slightest.
18. I drive a 1978 Kromag motorbike. 
19. I'm pro choice. It's the woman's body, so it's their choice.
20. I'm pro gay marriage. It's not hurting ANYONE if they want to get married. 
21. I don't like drugs or alcohol. I guess that makes me Straight Edge?
22. I'm secure in my relationship and I don't plan on getting married until I'm out of college in 3 years. 
23. I don't wear any make up and never have. I feel like it's like lying about what you look like. Much like getting plastic surgery. 
24. I tend to hide behind my hair. 
25. I have a great interest in mythology, psychology, philosophy and anything weird and unusual.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

1. I've been a vegetarian for about 5 years.
2. I love the Founding Fathers of America.
3. I'm a Christian.
4. I am against the death penalty.
5. I'm obsessed with The Lord of the Rings.
6. I blush easily.
7. I hate the liberal media.
8. I'm a conservative.
9. I love wearing long flowing skirts.
10. I have a nose ring.
11. I was born in California.
12. I hate the way people treat animals being raised for food. 
13. I like taking surveys.
14. Clowns scare me.
15. I love berries.
16. I would love to visit New Zealand.
17. I eat too much sugar.
18. I love gory horror films.
19. I hate driving.
20. I am really bad with directions and finding my way around.
21. A few years ago I went blind for about a minute.
22. I feel uncomfortable around people my age.
23. I wish I was independent.
24. I'm pro-life. In my opinion, abortion is murder.
25. I hate social networking sites.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I kid, I kid.

I don't usually do this sort of thing, but I can't sleep...so here goes..

1.I've never gotten a ticket. Mostly because I rarely drive.
2.I can speak German. Not as fluent as I'd like but I can carry a conversation.
3. I love Doctor Who
4. I also love Doc Martin. Probably my favorite TV show.
5. I have 2 adorable kitties and a long haired German Shepherd. They're all buddies.
6. I'm allergic to bee stings
7. I used to be allergic to tomatoes but seem to have outgrown that (and thank goodness because I love 'em)
8. I play the piano, the flute and the piccolo
9. I spent two years on my college's marching band: one as a piccolo player and one as a dancer
10. While on the marching band, I got to perform at half time for two Vikings games. And one of them was Vikings v Packers so it was intense
11. I still really like the movie Fern Gully
12. I hate raisins. And dried fruit in general.
13. I had a speech impediment when I was little. Was in speech therapy until 5th grade, when I finally learned to talk like a normal person.
14. When I was in 1st grade, I managed to break the extension leaf on the dining room table. How? I decided that it would be a great place to practice tap dancing.
15. My first boyfriend dumped me over Myspace. Amazingly, we're still friends.
16. I can do the splits on the right and the left, but no matter how hard I try, am still two inches away in the center splits. As a dancer surrounded by flexies, this was devastating
17. I had weird friends in middle school. One of them gave me the nickname "guppyfish." Another decided to call me "jupiterhead."
18. In high school, my friends and I liked to dress up in old dance costumes and make movie parodies. I still laugh hysterically every time I see our version of Harry Potter (aka Harry Pothead and the Goblet of Hallucinogenic Drugs)
19. I have 2 brothers. One older and one younger. I get along with both of them okay, but they can barely tolerate being in the same room together.
20. I lived in the same house until I went to college. And now I'm living there again.
21. My parents made me wear my hair short when I was little. Now I'm making up for lost time and my hair goes halfway down my back.
22. I like listening to NPR. Especially This American Life and Radiolab
23. I suck at video games because my parents were stupid and wouldn't buy a gaming system. And I still have yet to invest in one.
24. Actually, I am okay at one video game: DDR
25. I can't believe I made it through this list! :boogie


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

1. I ate chocolate for breakfast this morning.
2. And yes, I'm American.
3. The only pet I ever had was a stupid rabbit that left little presents all over the floor for me to pick up.
4. That makes me sad.
5. I'm typing this on my laptop, even though I have a desktop computer.
6. I'm chewing Juicy Fruit.
7. The financial aid and registrar's offices at my school are run by mentally challenged baboons.
8. My shirt has a giant butterfly on it.
9. I have back problems like an 80-year-old woman.
10. 3 pairs of my shoes are white.
11. I use too many emoticons.
12. My room looks like it was hit by a tornado.
13. I want to be fluent in another language, but I don't see that happening any time soon.
14. I do know how to say shut up in Maya though.
15. Once my printer fell on my laptop, and now the CD drive doesn't work.
16. I had a phobia of millipedes and other such creatures until I started archaeology and had to squat in a hole full of the suckers.
17. I want a cat, but I don't see that happening any time soon.
18. Because I'm broke.
19. I hate how hot sauce bottles only let out a droplet at a time. They should make squeeze tubes of the stuff.
20. I have a bamboo plant.
21. I need glasses but I rarely wear them because they make me look funny.
22. I sleep either too much or not enough.
23. I wish I were 18 again.
24. I drink a lot of water.
25. I don't know if I've ever been truly happy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. I like to touch things to see how they feel
2. I like wood glue
3. I like electrical tape
4. I like smelling markers 
5. I have a strong disliking for pot
6. I have fixed my worn out shoes with nails, glue, and tape
7. I like comic books
8. I find sex fascinating, not doing it, but learning about it
9. I tend to be a neat freak
10. I stopped being friends with my brother
11. I have no friends
12. I wish I was a spy or private investigator or something like that
13. I try to have the mindset of a punk (don't give a **** what people think of you, you do what _you _want) but I have SA which makes it impossible
14. I like animals
15. I like militaristic drumming in punk music
16. I like multiple people singing/shouting something in unison in punk music
17. I speak Spanish like a 30 year old white man just learning how to speak it
18. I want a tattoo
19. I would enjoy fighting someone
20. I wear glasses even though I hate them 
21. I used to chew gum obsessively
22. I love watching TV more than almost anything in the world and would be deeply devastated if they became absolutely obsolete in my lifetime
23. I like order
24. I suck at almost everything
25. In general, I hate noise that isn't produced by me


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

1. The amount of chocolate I have eaten in my life time, I should by all rights be obese. 
2. I have just recently realised how nice red wine is.
3. I'm too scared to go on a boat just in case I somehow become stranded in the ocean.
4. I dreamt about my kids before I had either one of them.
5. I saw a ghost standing at the end of my sisters bed when I was little and it still freaks me out.
6. I wear jeans even when it's hot outside.
7. I think tattoos are seriously sexy.
8. I freaking love the smell of books.
9. I have a thing for hands.
10. Nobody is going to read this.
11. I have had more 'experience' with girls than my husband has. *evil laugh*
12. I married my first boyfriend.
13. I love my ***** catss!!
14. I always feel like an outsider.
15. I'm a bit paranoid.
16. I think I might be a bit of a pervert.
17. I love online shopping way too much.
18. I hate mess, but hate cleaning.
19. I'm a perfectionist.
20. I love being sore after going to the gym.
21. My typing speed is currently 78wpm. Yeh I know, interesting right?
22. I started driving when I was 12.
23. I wore kind of see through pants to the gym for a whole year before noticing.. oops.
24. I have horrible frizzy hair.
25. I get asked alot if I'm wearing contacts.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

1. I've worn glasses / contact lenses since I was 13
2. Art has always been my favourite subject in school
3. My socks almost never match each other
4. I have a large collection of DVDs
5. At night, I sleep with my dog, a stuffed rhino, and a big stuffed worm
6. My stuffed rhino accompanied me to Ireland so I wouldn't miss my dog as much
7. The countries I've been to are: The U.S., Canada, Ireland, and England
8. I love drinking tomato juice
9. I have pet chickens and ducks
10. I love playing outside
11. I'm growing tomatoes, strawberries, and pumpkins in my garden
12. I'm 22 and I still go trick or treating most years
13. I like to make birthday cards instead of buying them
14. I was once a vegetarian for about four months.
15. I grow my hair for 3 or 4 years and then I cut it all off. It's due to be cut off again either this year or next.
16. I still enjoy when people buy toys for me
17. I buy birthday and x-mas presents for my dog and he loves to unwrap them
18. I own Mulder and Scully barbies
19. I take my tea with a tiny bit of sugar and lots of milk
20. Sometimes I dress up as a pirate when I'm bored
21. When my sister went to Australia for Study Abroad, I stole her bed room; She came back and had to take my smaller room.
22. I've never seen a whale, but I want to
23. My favourite candy bar is Caramello (or Cadbury Caramel) 
24. Because my birthday is in August, I was always one of the youngest people in my class 
25. I order my pizza with mushrooms, pineapple, and black olives


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

SweetNSour82 said:


> 10. Nobody is going to read this.


I read it. :b


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> I read it. :b


haha damn! :b


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

SweetNSour82 said:


> haha damn! :b


In threads like this, I usually go ahead and read the person's post that's above mine.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

1. I spend more time figuring out what to eat than actually eating.
2. I love cars.
3. I'm a Pokemon Master.
4. I really want a pet. I either want a dog or car.
5. I listen to a lot of music.
6. I like polotics.
7. My spelling is so bad that Microsoft Word can't figure out what I'm saying, so I have to use Google
8. I like video production.
9. I am the king of procrastination.
10. The first thing I do in a new class at school is take a look at how the grading is so I know where I can slack the most with still getting a good grade.
11. I love learning new things, but only if they are things I want to learn.
12. I spend too much time on the computer.
13. I'm not sure what I want to do in life yet.
14. I believe that everyone is awesome in their own way. Society leads us to believe otherwise.
15. I HATE spiders.
16. My dreams are always so vivid but messed up but totally awesome 
17. I'm a picky eater. The food has to look nice, otherwise I have a hard time eating it.
18. When I'm home alone, I sometimes find myself dancing to the music.
19. My mind is always thinking of ideas or new things that I can do or create.
20. This list is so hard!
21. I need a lot of sleep.
22. I like fancy pens.
23. I have a chrome Nintendo DS.
24. I used to fight a lot with my siblings... the good ol' days 
25. Mayo is disgusting


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

1. I think Im double jointed. Yes Think cause im not sure heh
2. Ive never been out of the state.
3.I drink too much coffee
4. Im a hypochondriac
5. I actually dont mind housework....it feel almost theraputic 
6. I get crushes on fictional characters more than actual people
7.I need to paint my toenails
8.I watch too much tv
9. I procrastinate.Feel bad about procrastinating. Do something completely different to distract myself from feeling bad.
10.I like hot sauce
11. And spicy food in general... I put pepper on everything.
12. My favorite tv show is The Office
13. Second favorite is Monk.
14. I dont care what anyone says Tom Cruise is hot....I mean I so would Tap that
15. I am also a bit of a pervert
16. I somehow feel that Tina Belcher of Bob's Burgers was based off of me as a teen.I may be considering sueing the show to make them cough up the cash for using my image.
17. I will not admit if Im kiddng or not.
18. I think im a carb-a-holic
19. I have to pee
20. Yoga is fun
21. I kinda regret typing number 19
22. I think Buffalo Bills dance from silence of The Lambs is the sh*t.
23. Definately regret 19...I am very sorry.
24. When they showed the close up and he asked "would you **** me" I actually said yes out loud.
25. I want popcorn.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

1. I am going to be an Anthropologist one day.
2. My favorite color is purple.
3. I already have names picked out for my future kids (haha).
4. I hate eggs.
5. I love spicy foods.
6. My guilty pleasure is Keeping Up With the Kardashians.
7. I am hypoglycemic.
8. I love to dance.
9. My favorite movie is the Holiday.
10. My favorite band is the Beatles.
11. I love orchids.
12. I prefer boots over flats/sneakers.
13. Scarves are my favorite accessory.
14. I am scared of fighting.
15. I took a year off before entering college.
16. I have only been drunk once.
17. I have never smoked a cigarette. 
18. I am usually cold.
19. I am half Mexican.
20. I cannot speak Spanish fluently.
21. I want to move to Europe.
22. I am a lot like my father.
23. I am an athiest.
24. I am a healthy eater.
25. I am excellent at cramming the night before a final.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

1) I can quote every line of Monty Python and the Holy Grail
2) I used to dress as Princess Leia and attend sci-fi conventions with Darth Vader and a bunch of Stormtroopers. Oh and with Xena. What can I say? I have weird friends.
3) I go out into dark fields at night to watch meteor showers.
4) I speak through puppets
5) One of my cats speaks English......yes, it sounds like meow, but I know what he's saying
6) I have a short attention span so I have to stop here


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

SweetNSour82 said:


> 1. The amount of chocolate I have eaten in my life time, I should by all rights be obese.
> 2. I have just recently realised how nice red wine is.
> 3. I'm too scared to go on a boat just in case I somehow become stranded in the ocean.
> 4. I dreamt about my kids before I had either one of them.
> ...


I read it too.  I agree, red wine is the best!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't do this. I've already given all but the geographical coordinates of my home on here


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> I can't do this. I've already given all but the geographical coordinates of my home on here


That's funny! :yes

I like that.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I read it too.  I agree, red wine is the best!


Yep yep!! Where has it been all my life?! :b


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I can't do this. I've already given all but the geographical coordinates of my home on here


Yes, and that home of yours is BEAUTIFUL! :mushy


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

My eyes are sore
I have an xbox
I have another doctors' appointment this week
Just had my toe operated on and it's numb after 3 days (owie)
I'm tired but I'm happy b/c of today

I feel rich b/c I had no money last week and suddenly >>>> about $800 went in
I like pies, pizza, chips, it's 1000x better than less solid food
My PC screen's too big
I like crisp sandwiches
I haven't showered for a few days.. b/c of the toe thing and also lazy

I'm generally lazy
I am starting to cook ready made meals b/c they're quite cheap now
It's morning.. ugh
I could take pictures today. Just disappear somewhere the entire day. Should do it.
I want to watch a good film..

(only got to 15 sorry)


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

1. I can't see in 3D
2. I come from Mars
3. I'm poor ( Donations to my piggy bank are welcomed )
4. I'm a storm chaser
5. I heart country music
6. I need to live in the middle of nowhere somewhere in the U.S Plains ASAP
7. I'm struggling to think of 25 things
8. I'm blunt / brutally honest 100% of the time
9. Ever since I slid out of my mother's vagina, stared back into the abyss from whence I came and looked up at the hideously ugly face of the doctor whose hands were descending upon my privates I've known that life would be ****.
10. I'm boring
11. I have a Rabbit
12. and tortoise
13. I really should get a life
14. I have a grand total of zero friends
15. Am an atheist and find the idea of religion ridiculous 
16. I still say oh my God quite a lot and I don't know why 
17. I support Manchester United FC
18. I leave sixth form college in two days
19. Damn, I hope no one reads this.
20. I think americans who call football soccer should re-evaluate their life choices
21. I'm sarcastic
22. I was joking on #2, I come from the "dark" side of the moon
23. Once, a great labrador retriever chased me in the street for no reason and in an instant my panties turned brown. 
24. so far, this has taken far too long to complete
25. I've never smoked because I'm not a fire or chimney.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Mexican Fajitas are my favourite food
2. I was hit by a car when I was 3/4
3. I'm diagnosed Bi Polar Type II
4. I have only experienced Hypomania once in my life, but my god it was amazing
5. I no longer keep in contact with people from my old high school. Too much happened back then.
6. Art is my life
7. I hope heaven is just one massive canvas
8. I REALLY want to start getting into doing a couple of street art designs
9. I drink tea about 6 times a day.
10. I did play guitar up to grade 5 but sort of lost interest.
11. I own a Ibanez GSR200 bass guitar and a Peavey TNT100 - *anyone want it? *
12. I'm on a computer game art degree
13. I hope one day to move to Canada or Norway or summit. Maybe somewhere in Asia? 
14. I have the same name as the crazy prof from Back to the Future
15. I've been told I look like a cross between Harry Potter and Doctor Who
16. I have sold one painting in my life so far. Hope to increase that.
17. I'm a total history freak
18. I'm a total political and economics freak
19. One hurtful comment that has stuck in my mind is 'No, your not like Harry Potter because at leasts he succeeds where as you'll fail' - cheers
20. I swear my *** off 24/7
21. Obsessed with electronic music. 
22. I have a sister who is 25 who I love very much
23. Born in Newcastle England. Dont live there any more though. 
24. I once TP'd a next door neighbours house with about 20 rolls of toilet paper in revenge.
25. I can't believe I did this.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

1. im an aunt to four nephews and two nieces
2. I sang in a state championship with my high school choir... We got first place 
3. im 5'0 (petit)
4. im a Dork
5. Im a gamer girl
6. Im a very understanding person
7. Peace, love and rock in roll
8. I wear my heart on my sleeve
9. I have done a cross country run and got fourth place (probably couldn't do it now lol )
10. A famous choir composer created a song just for our choir  
11. I have worked with many other famous choir composers during my high school years, we were fortunate enough to learn their songs and sing it for them
12. Converse are my favorite shoes :heart
13. Im a jeans kind of girl 
14. Almost died at age 17
15. A michael jackson lookalike in hollywood tried to start a fight with my family and our friend, haha good times, he took his glove off and everything.
16. Miss clumsy
17. Did a nine page paper in one day and passed
18. I adore cats =^.^=
19. Rawr has been my favorite word since I was 16, that and hmmmness
20. Birthday is in june
21. I can't speak spanish
22. I have only met one of my grandpas.
23. I have a horse in mexico, woo! 
24. I've never been there though lol 
25. A 90's kid


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok I'll try..

1. I love to bake.
2. I have an unhealthy obsession with mascara.
3. I think of myself as pretty articulate when I type out my thoughts, but not so much when it comes to expressing my thoughts out loud.
4. Sometimes I say dumb things (and by sometimes I mean often).
5. I love to draw and sketch but I hate coloring.
6. I own a wacom tablet but I still haven't learned how to use that POS.
7. I think my eyelashes are pretty awesome.
8. Although I consider my eyes freakishly big, I also consider them my best feature.
9. I love feminine clothing.
10. I usually assume people don't like me unless proven otherwise.
11. I have a semi-estranged brother who has "borrowed" quite a few of my possessions, including dvds, books and an xbox.
12. Is this 25 yet?
13. I've never had a migraine.
14. My favorite color is pink.
15. My laptop is purple.
16. I'm not a natural blonde.
17. I like Korean pop music.
18. I once performed a blood draw on a pigeon (it was during a lab class on avian medicine).
19. I love Indian food.
20. I'm a terrible cook.
21. I judge myself more than I judge anyone else.
22. I dislike people who make rude comments about the physical attributes of others.
23. This is taking longer than I thought it would.
24. I think sharks are awesome even though they terrify me.
25. My waist is 24 inches and none of these facts are actually interesting.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. I almost got ran over when I was 8. I put on the gas on the dirtbike instead of the breaks. I'm traumatized for life. 
2. I'm a complete lefty and I'm the only one in my family who is besides my sister. My uncle can do some things with his left hand. Everyone else is right handed.
3. I'm very paranoid.
4. I like to write poetry.
5. My favorite color is purple. It's been my favorite color since I was like 10.
6. I'm really interested in bugs.
7. My grandmother on my dad's side passed away 2 years after my grandfather.
8. My grandparents on my mother's side live right down the street from us.
9. I've been wearing glasses since I was 11.
10. I got braces put on at the age of 10 back in October 2003.
11. I got bronchitis 2 times. Once was when I was 8 years old and then again when I was 10. It was very scary for me.
12. I have obsessive thoughts to the point where it takes me forever to go to sleep. That happened last night. :um
13. I daydream a lot and I love it.
14. I just recently started a collection with headphones. lol
15. I've only been drinking water for the past 3 weeks now.
16. I always lock my door in my room.
17. Don't laugh at this one but I think I hallucinated this guy that liked me in 12th grade. Someone told me he liked me but I never saw who it was. 
18. I like to pace back and forth in my room sometimes.
19. I'm on my seventh book so far this year.
20. I like to doodle my name over and over and I don't know why. Makes me feel like a mental patient. :blank
21. When I was a baby, I used to say hey to everyone in the store. I wish I was still like that.
22. I love homemade food.
23. My alarm clock really annoys me when it goes off. :mum
24. I found another mouse in my room a few days ago. 
25. As you can see, I love smilies.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

1. I have a boyfriend 
2. Unhealthy 
3. Collects hello kitty and cute things 
4. Had a Korean fetish in the past and was pretty serious as a passing fad
5. Have a unibrow 
6. Have no friends 
7. Allergic to lots of food - dairy, wheat, gluten, red meat, sugar and salt  
8. Cant really eat yummy food
9. Is severely shy and didn't took opportunity to become successful 
10. Walks weirdly when people are looking
11. Looks nasty in pics, unless its very very tiny
12. too shy to smile naturally and not looking nervous/worried
13. Have a shed dedicated to me in the garden  full of my things
14. writes/types i instead of I in the past, but now knows its a grammar error 
15. Is a Bag lover - Has got a big collection
16. Is weird and odd and geeky
17. Turned down opportunity one by one, which gets me down alot
18. Has regrets from past mistakes in life and finds it hard to get over but this year has finally started to move on and letting it go 
19. Love cycling and used to own a bike but is thrown away now
20. Wants to run the marathon but no support so no fund/sponsor :/
21. Is still a fan of pokemon
22. Has cut in the past and had suicidal thoughts 
23. Used to have a budgie but it flew away and a goldfish 
24. Love cats and dogs
25. Love my boyfriend <3, family and crave for a true friend


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

1.Pintrest is my new crack 
2. Actually an awesome singer
3. I have a writing notebook in my purse. always
4.all my pens have either pink or purple ink
5.I like to joke on my dad :b
6.I read way too much
7.I like to sit like this.








8.I can rap just about any Outkast or old ATL songs ;D
9. I don't like the idea of sex.  idk why, I just don't
10. I'm violent...
11.I taught sailors how to curse
12.my twitter is nothing but rants and bad things
13.If i'm bored enough, i'll make muffins
14.I got a ukulele for my 20th birthday
15.If i'm staring at my phone and I randomly scream "SH**!! WHY DIDN'T YOU JUMP YOU DUMBA**??" I'm probably playing temple run :rain
16.I have an awful memory
17. I loveeeeee dimples on a guy
18.I hate it when people touch my dimples -_-
19. hugs are just fine, but please don't put your chin in the crook of my neck, as much as I love the idea of intimacy, it tickles way too much for me to handle
20.I look over my glasses alot-- I honestly don't know why I still wear them.
21. I start a new crochet project, and I leave it unfinished for weeks until I pick it back up again.
22.I'm competitive...don't challenge me to uno. it's a scary thing.
23.My little brother(17) is my bestest friend ever!
24.I get A's on papers that I bullish*t and do within an hour, but I get B- on papers I work hard on -_-
25.I love hugs <3


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

1. I have dual citizenship
2. I have a fear of heights but I love living high up
3. I have long eyelashes 
4. I'm a maladaptive daydreamer
5. My parents are the only contacts that I have in my phone
6. I love the ocean
7. I wish I had a big sailboat
8. I love steampunk
9. I love seafood
10. I love adventure
11. I have a hard time sleeping in silence
12. I like having plants, mostly vegetables and fruit
13. I like to cook but I'm not very good at it
14. My favorite movie is Inception
15. Metal Gear Solid is my favorite game series
16. My favorite show is Fringe
17. I have 3 epic stories that I'm working on in my head and not a single thing is down on paper
18. I drink a lot of water
19. One Piece is my favorite anime/manga right now
20. I'm terrified of every kind of bug
21. I feel like playing Majora's Mask for some reason
22. I spend a lot of time thinking about reality, metaphysics and the universe
23. Coffee makes me space out and makes my hands shake
24. I have a reversed light switch in my room that still confuses me sometimes
25. The train is my favorite form of travel


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

1. I'm left-handed
2. I was born in D.C.
3. I could fit inside a pocket when I was a newborn
4. I have trouble telling left from right
5. I suck at directions
6. I love drawing
7. I'm the owner of the world's cutest toy poodle
8. I love the smell of gasoline
9. I have a crappy memory from staying up too late studying for class in the past
10. My birthday is next month
11. I have selective mutism around guys
12. I never had a boyfriend before 
13. I never kissed a boy before
14. When I'm alone I like to sing songs from my favorite musicals at the top of my lungs and pretend I'm in them
15. I have interesting conversations with myself
16. I have insomnia
17. I love reading books
18. I like to write down random stories that pop into my head when I'm daydreaming
19. My favorite color is blue
20. I'm addicted to youtube
21. I like speaking in an English accent when I'm not speaking in an American one
22. I'm in love with pepperoni
23. I'm obsessed with Chinese Crested-Hairless dogs (Powderpuffs too)
24. The closest I've ever been to going out of country is The Virgin Islands(where my family lives) and an airport in Puerto Rico
25. I get obsessed with things quite easily

I did it!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

1. Koalas are my favorite animal 
2. Wish I never went to college
3. I want to be a comedy writer/film maker
4. Does nothing else but watch youtube/tv/movies, write, listen to music.
5. Have had a panic attack disorder since I was 18.
6. Use to wake up every night in the middle of a panic attack.
7. I enjoy sleeping too much
8. I am obsessed with pokemon still!
9. I am a massive nintendo nerd ♥
10. I hate texting
11. I can actually be quite a blabbermouth when Im comfortable and not anxious
12. Im very insecure and have major trust issues
13. Favorite tv show is the simpsons/futurama!!
14. Music is my number two passion next to writing.
15. I love doing anything creative.
16. Im extremely open minded and love trying new experiences!
17. Im taking my first overseas flight in about a week! 
18. Food is my third passion ♥
19. I eat like a monster but somehow Im as skinny as a stick.
20. I have red hair!!
21. My laptop is my baby 
22. I like to :twak trolls on the head :b
23. I actually do consider myself somewhat healthy
24. Radiohead is my favorite band...ever
25. I've never had a job before.


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

So here goes:

1. I've never had a boyfriend
2. I've never had a paid job, just been doing volunteering
3. Elephants, meerkats and seals are my fav animals
4. Roald Dahl is my favourite author
5. The Lord of the Rings trilogy is my fav film
6. I'm ridiculously obsessed with The Sims
7. I like spending time at my library
8. I've never left the UK
9. I have epilepsy
10. I hate most root vegetables
11. My favourite tennis player is Roger Federer
12. I'd like to be able to take driving lessons but won't because I know I would be nervous on the roads
13. My favourite youtuber is Charlie is so cool
14. Eastenders and Neighbours are my fav tv programmes
15. David Tennant is my favourite 'Dr Who'
16. I have green eyes
17. I write reviews
18. I am painfully shy
19. I am trying to learn Italian
20. I hate anything which tastes like aniseed 
21. I like the smell of petrol
22. When I'm bored I go to bed
23. I never try clothes on in the shop
24. My ideal job would be an author
25. I have 2 brothers and 1 sister.


----------



## trips22 (Jun 2, 2012)

1) I lived in China last summer, alone. I was 17. 
2) I enjoy traveling (^^ ) and believe that anywhere that I am, I am home. 
3) I've never been kissed
4) I am Brazilian, Tunisian, German, French, Swedish, Portuguese, Iranian, Russian, and Spanish 
5) I'm pretty tall, 5'10"
6) I enjoy studying and reading in my free time
7) I am an avid horseback rider
8) I eat absolutely ANYTHING and love trying new foods!
9) But I refuse to drink milk, it freaks me out
10) I'm very insecure about my eyes :/
11) I'm fiercely independent and don't mind being alone
12) I don't understand jokes
13) Small talk is... I don't even know
14) I'm extremely spiritual, but not religious
15) I listen to a ridiculous amount of French music
16) I am very open minded (or at least try to be!)
17) I play tennis
18) I'm petrified I'm going to die before I make my mark on the world
19) I still jump onto my bed because I'm still afraid of the boogeyman
20) I'm scared I don't have a purpose in life, or that I do but I will never live up to my full potential.
21) I'm extremely ambitious, hard-working, and determined
22) But I'm also completely Type-B, relaxed, and don't take life too seriously 
23) I enjoy all types of music, but mostly alternative, rock, folk/indie, electronic, and classical.
24) The Beatles are my favorite band.
25) I love getting to know new and interesting people!!


----------



## siox29 (Jun 2, 2012)

1. ****
2. ****
3. ****
4. ****
5. ****
6. ****
7. ****
8. ****
9. ****
10. ****
11. ****
12. ****
13. ****
14. ****
15. ****
16. ****
17. ****
18. ****
19. ****
20. ****
21. ****
22. ****
23. ****
24. ****
25. **** this ****! i hate my self..


----------



## thequietgirl1995 (May 31, 2012)

1. I have a yorkiepoo named Willow
2. My dream is to buy a house with lots of land and build a large animal shelter
3. I've always wanted a goat
4. I can yawn without opening my mouth
5. My favourite colour is caribbean sea blue
6. I'm half black half white
7. I'm a vegetarian 
8. When I get hungry I watch YouTube videos of people making yummy food
9. I like to swim
10. I don't wear makeup
11. My last boyfriend (6 years ago) forgot I was his girlfriend
12. I've never been on a date
13. I can't kill bugs
14. I love Zachary Quinto
15. I eat pizza with very little to no sauce
16. Ketchup is gross
17. I laugh about things that happened a long time ago in the middle of class 
18. Bagels with cream cheese make me happy
19. I've never eaten ramen noodles
20. I want to be an orangutan
21. I would be happy to live on my own private island with my mom and dog
22. I'm adopting my friends moms seeing eye dog when she retires
23. I have insomnia 
24. I fainted in the mall and knocked my two front teeth out
25. The smell of beef makes me sick


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

1. I hate my stepsister.
2. I cry everytime one of those aspca commercials come on.
3. I think dolphins and elephants are the most beautiful and intelligent animals.
4. I am terrified of spiders!
5. I'm nappy and happy.
6. I love thunderstorms and rainy days.
7.I have 3 cats, a dog, and sea monkeys.
8. I want to live in the country someday.
9. I would eat peaches all day if I could.
10. I'm envious of people that can fall asleep the minute their head touches the pillow.
11. Praying mantis scare the hell out of me.
12. I can remember dreams from over 12 years ago and being bathed when I was 9 months old.
13. I never sleep with any body parts hanging off of my bed.
14. I love reading anything by Dean Koontz and Stephen King
15. I'm a tomboy at heart.
16. I can't go one day without listening to music.
17. I think all politicians are somewhat crooked.
18. I fantasize about saving the world from an alien invasion lol.
19. I've had three out of body experiences.
20. I can do some pretty awesome nail art.
21. I wish I could save all of the abused animals in the world.
22. I'm petrified of heights.
23. I'm a Resident Evil and Silent Hill video game addict.
24. I want a pet skunk and baby goat.
25. I hate the winter.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

siox29 said:


> 1. ****
> 2. ****
> 3. ****
> 4. ****
> ...


This is pretty much how mine would read at the moment.

I posted one a week or two ago but deleted it. Maybe I'll try again at some point when I hate myself a little less, but I don't know. I have a very hard time talking or writing about myself without cringing when I look back at what I said or wrote. Blah.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

1. I'm OCD about hand-washing.
2. I don't put cream cheese or butter on my bagels/toast.
3. I've been working at an amusement park since the summer of grade 9.
4. I've had at least five break downs working at that amusement park due to anxiety.
5. I had my first kiss in a movie theatre.
6. I listen to the radio all day when I'm at home- it's on first thing in the morning, and sometimes throughout the night.
7. I've known my best friends for nearly seven years.
8. Only one guy to date has wanted me as his girlfriend 
9. I listen to Christmas music as late as March or April.
10. I've never been to eastern Canada.
11. I've never been to Europe.
12. I read a lot of biographies.
13. I cry extremely easily. 
14. I like vegetables.
15. I prefer cookies over cake or ice cream.
16. During most of the year, watching hockey usually the only thing I look forward to each day.
17. Sometimes hockey is the only reason I want to stay alive.
18. I have severe hay fever that's only developed this year.
19. I wear contact lenses.
20. I prefer Twitter over Facebook.
21. Strawberry margaritas, white peach Bellinis, and Kokanee are my favourite alcoholic drinks.
22. I hate martinis. 
23. I can't walk in heels.
24. I don't wear dresses.
25. The walls of my bedroom are pink... chosen because that was the only colour left when my dad got around to painting it for me.

...Hm didn't think I had 25 things to say about myself :b


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

1. I once had a pet crow that could say its own name.
2. I'm left handed.
3. I like bland foods (most everything makes me nauseous). 
4. I can spend hours daydreaming... literally. Maybe even an entire day. I'm always in a daze.
5. I have a severe fear of dinosaurs, yet I still love watching Jurassic Park. 
6. I'm obsessed with skeleton keys, old trunks, and mirrors.
7. I love reading about the Victorian era.
8. I like watching documentaries.
9. I'm allergic to beef and pork.
10. I love ghost stories. :b
11. I love horror movies.
12. I love the sound of horses walking on a paved road.
13. I adore Jimmy Stewart's voice and persona.
14. I can't stand peppermint.
15. I can't stand the feeling and sound of Styrofoam. It's like nails on a chalkboard.
16. I like watching puppeteers and ventriloquists. 
17. I'm fascinated by death and mourning rituals.
18. I want to learn how to play an instrument. 
19. The idea of being married and having children terrifies me.
20. I like albino animals. 
21. I love thunderstorms. They relax me like nothing else.
22. Sometimes I'm known to have my eyes open, walk around, and have complete conversations while still asleep. 
23. I swear I'm nocturnal. :teeth
24. I almost died after being bitten by a poisonous spider when I was three.
25. People have called me Wednesday (Addams) since I was five.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

1. I'm obsessed with beards for some reason even though mine isn't the prettiest. I regularly grow mine out shave various styles. One day I'll grow abeard for a year, a true mountain man one

2. I don't like milk nor have I ever. As a kid I would drown my cereals in sugar to escape the taste of it. Now I only drink soy & no longer eat ice cream as a result. I also avoid most chocolate bars because I can taste the milk in the chocolate

3. When I began playing instruments my friends listened to heavy metal so that's what I learned but growing up my dad always played jazz & as I got older I acquired the taste for it. Now I love it! Like father like son

4. I spent most of high school stoned & drunk, it was a daily thing. We smoked in the field outside the school & mixed liquor in pop bottles

5. I skipped a lot of classes toward the end of high school but always copied notes from friends & did the important assignments to keep my grades between 60-75%

6. I don't have much dating experience, I'm usually the "friend" as I rarely take the chance on making moves when I should. It's one of my anxiety things

7. I'd like to have a collection of nude woman art on one of my walls one day, the female body is so beautiful

8. I love teas, one of the best simple pleasures in this life

9. I dig many things about retro style & culture

10. I enjoy films a great deal, including classics. I wish we had more films in black & white these days as they would look great in HD

11. Bonnie & Clyde is one of my favorite classic films & I've bought a book on their true story because I enjoyed it that much

12. As a black guy I don't actively follow hip hop music or culture. I listen to to it when I come across it but I'll rarely ever look it up & I never know the latest hits

13. I hate the autotune obsession in modern music

14. When I write poems I always have dictionary.com open so I can use the thesaurus to find interesting words to add flare to them

15. I use Queen Elizabeths' Cocoa Butter Hand & Body Cream religiously

16. I never wear cologne, the closest you'll ever get to a scent like that on me is aftershave or deodorant

17. I hate touch screen phones, buttons all the way for me

18. Over the years I've developed the habit of playing guitar with my finger more often than a guitar pick

19. I love the night. Late night walks or bike rides rule, it's so peaceful

20. My favorite times of year are late spring & early autumn

21. I don't deal well at all with hot weather, I sweat a disgusting amount

22. I like shop online. Even for things I know I can go to the store and get easily. It's bad for the environment but shopping can be one of my anxiety quirks

23. I tend to ring shops to make sure they have what I want in stock before I go there so I can be in & out

24. I bought a telescope this year & a book to learn amateur astronomy

25. I read books in waiting rooms or on the bus, etc, rarely ever at home


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

1. I've been meaning to post in this topic for a while, but I got lazy each time.
2. I am 1/4 Cree
3. I'm already stuck on number 3
4. I started collecting baseball cards
5. I am the youngest of four siblings
6. I don't really follow politics
7. I think I'm decent at crokinole and I want to enter the world crokinole championship in Tavistock one year, maybe next year. 
8. I acted in a play once in grade 8. I played a con artist with a phony British accent.
9. I don't know how to ride a bike
10. I've only made one thread on this website--my introduction thread
11. I became an uncle at a very young age
12. I love cats
13. I like the number 17
14. My favourite actor is Kevin Spacey
15. I like having notebooks around and enjoy writing things down in general
16. I'm a cola fiend
17. I thought I was allergic to sunscreen for a long time
18. I knocked out my two front teeth when I was two or three
19. I majored in zoology for two years before dropping out 
20. My room is a mess
21. I used to have trouble spelling the word convenience, for some reason
22. I had near perfect attendance in grade 12
23. I wear size 12 shoes(these are getting mundane)
24. I was born in May
25. I wonder if it took anyone else so long to think of 25 things


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

1. I can say the A,B,C's backwards
2. I can also name all of the US presidents
3. I am a fraternal triplet
4. I hate fruit
5. My favorite vegetable to eat is eggplant
6. I have a crush on this guy who is never going to find out that I like him.
7. I obvioulsy never tell my crushes that I like them
8. I hate driving during rush hours
9. I hate scary movies and try my best to avoid watching them so that I can get a good night sleep.
10. I really hate bad drivers
11. I wish I had friends of my own.
12. I love to cook and bake.
13. I appreciate good music
14. I love that great feeling after a work out
15. I am going to quit smoking forever.
16. I enjoy having deep conversations with others.
17. My favorite fastfood place is Chick-fil-A
18. I also used to work at Chick-fil-A...Only for 6 months. Yeah I didn't last very long.
19. I like to stalk my crushes on facebook. Go ahead. Call me a weirdo.
20. I am currently attending therapy and I think it is total BS. Doesn't help me at all.
21. I am also currently taking pills for my anxiety and so far, it has done some wonders for me.
22. I hope to one day find love
23. I love going for walks at the park
24. I hate waking up early. It is such a challenge for me
25. I only joined thsi site to read other people''s problems to make me realize I'm not alone which makes me feel good. Also to give out advice when needed.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> 1. Koalas are my favorite animal


That's my school's mascot


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm gonna try this...

1. I live in a town outside of Houston.
2. I've been to New Mexico, Florida, and Colorado.
3. my weight is in the double digits..:/
4. The cat that I have now I have had since I was 8..so it's like we grew up together. 
5. I want it to rain
6. I drove to Katy all by myself
7. I pick at my lip
8. I never wear high heels
9. I had a bowl haircut when I was a child 
10. I like places that has great history
11. I like crime stories
12. I love cheese
13. I like Whataburger's breakfast
14. When I was younger I studied dog breeds
15. I want to go to Portland Oregon to go get some Voodoo Doughnuts.
16. I have a fan and radio on while sleeping.
17. I hug my pillows.
18. I watch Conan every week night.
19. I love going to the zoo.
20. I like hands.
21. I love sleeping when I can.
22. I love cereal. 
23. I like cracking my knuckles.
24. I have small wrists..according to some people.
25. It's only 6 and it feels like it's 8...


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

1. I learned my ABC's backwards before forwards.
2. I have broken at least 25 bones. 
3. I keep my hair thrown up lately because people compliment me too much when it's down. 
4. I've seen every Bradley Cooper movie, it might be a problem...
5. I've dated 7 people, been in love with two, and engaged to one. 
6. I strongly believe you need one person to be happy- yourself. 
7. I type faster on my phone than computer. 
8. I want new friends. 
9. In highschool, people called me Bug Eyes for my huge eyes. 
10. I bite my lip too much. 
11. I have two dogs. 
12. I love being able to text someone and know I will get a reply. 
13. I am extremely straightforward. 
14. I have secrets. 
15. At first glance, people think I'm weird. 
16. I am typing this off my phone. 
17. There are only a select few people that I cannot stand. 
18. People mistaken my sarcasm a lot. 
19. I love taking pictures. 
20. I could write 1,000 facts about myself. 
21. I broke my back. 
22. I have a birthmark shaped like a heart. 
23. I always feel like I have to cry. 
24. I get upset over silly things. 
25. Love is what's behind your eyes, not what's between your thighs.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

1. I hate baked beans on toast; the smell alone makes me nauseous.
2. I adore soccer; watching FIFA live would make my life.
3. None of my preferred extended family members live in Canada.
4. I loathe university and everything about my current life.
5. I avoid all things unpleasant until they blow up in my face.
6. My favourite colour is green.
7. I plan on getting a cat (or maybe, two) next year.
8. I'm apparently a magnet for weird occurrences.
9. I have an abysmal sense of direction.
10. Without my friends, my life wouldn't be worth living.
11. I try to be open-minded.
12. I like writing in cursive because it makes me feel fancy and sophisticated.
13. I have many similarities to play-doh. Like, unfortunately, my default state is to assume many of the characteristics of the people around me.
14. Music influences my thoughts/emotions greatly.
15. To my dismay, I have strained relationships with both of my parents.
16. I hope to live in a high-rise building in downtown Toronto after university.
17. I don't plan on getting married or having children.
18. My favourite subject in high school was economics, by far.
19. I have a bottle of vodka in my fridge; bought a few days after I turned 18.
20. I'm huge on symbolism. For example, I went on my favourite childhood ride at the park (the swings) the day before I turned 18.
21. I'm extremely grateful for the few people that care about me and I care about in turn, and would gladly do nearly anything for them.
22. I like the idea of hugs but never fail to feel uncomfortable during one.
23. Unfortunately, I'm easily flustered.
24. I get hit by the nostalgia train regularly... Maybe once every few days.
25. ...


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I'll try. I'm bored

1. I have really curly hair.
2. I love all Italian food. 
3. I love playing the guitar and I really want to learn how to play bass and the banjo
4. I still watch Fox and The Hound often and I cry every time. 
5. I like to eat junk food. 
6. I'm actually really good at volleyball, which I just realized recently.
7. I love to run long distances.
8. I love my horse.
9. I love alternative music.
10. I'm depressed and I don't know why. 
11. My favorite thing to drink is tap water. 
12. I don't like people who judge anything- like even inanimate objects. When people call a rock ugly, I feel pity for the rock.
13. I really, really love food. (Did I already say that?? Idk)
14. I like all colors.
15. I like to read all kinds of books, even boring ones. I feel like the words can dance. 
16. I used to hate my cat, but now we're on more friendly terms. 
17. Sounds of the woods comfort me.
18. I like the darkness because I know no one can see me. 
19. I gave up last year trying to wear attractive clothes and now I wear comfortable jeans with fuzzy coats. 
20. I am a total Star Wars geek.
21. I love to watch and laugh at the 'Ancient Aliens' show on the history channel.
22. I went to Japan last year. 
23. I like to collect pennies. 
24. My favorite cartoon character is Clifford. 
25. I love my friends. 

Yah...... that's about it


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. I greatly dislike chocolate.
2. I buy books on impulse and never read them.
3. I'm obsessed with video games.
4. I've never had a girlfriend.
5. I've never even held a girls hand.
6. I have major issues with my appearance.
7. I love heavy metal.
8. I don't eat as much as I should.
9. I've never had a job.
10. My hair is a colour somewhere between purple and red.
11. I easily become infatuated with nearly any woman who is nice to me.
12. I almost never leave my house.
13. I haven't had any friends for the last 7 years.
14. I love talking to people despite how much it scares me.
15. I write music.
16. I swear............a lot.
17. I have a collection of plastic spiders.
18. I despise the thought of getting older.
19. I'm a night person.
20. I sleep a lot.
21. I'm always tired.
22. I don't drink as much as I should.
23. I love tattoos, though I don't have any myself.
24. One day I will.
25. I hate being in hospital.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Live in Maine
2. I drive a super bad *** Toyota Corolla
3. I have some strange duck phobia
4. I've seen every episode of The Office at least twice
5. Favorite pizza type is white
6. Going to college in NC or PA next year
7. I am the Batman
8. Addicted to watching hockey
9. Played baseball all my life
10. I have a beagle who has SAD
11. I have a cat who has never once purred or meowed
12. Dexter fanatic
13. Been to two concerts, Mumford and Sons, and Imagine Dragons
14. Favorite band is Breaking Benjamin
15. Favorite movie is The Departed 
16. I hate lady bugs because the scent of their pee tastes like fried red potato peelings.
17. I can't sleep with socks on
18. Put me behind the wheel and I change.... road rage to the max
19. I love Vanilla coke
20. I don't believe that the first moon landing actually happened
21. When I was younger me and my friend were banned from K-Mart
22. I hope to be a physical therapist
23. My favorite athlete is Patrice Bergeron
24. I broke my left thumb 2 years ago then continued to play baseball for the remainder of the season and now only have half the gripping ability in that hand.
25. I was born in LA when my mom was on vacation
__________________


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. I love comic books, I hate the New 52 though.
2. I listen to music quite a lot but I don't have a favourite band/genre.
3. I've been watching Supernatural since 2005 but I think it's gotten boring recently.
4. Tim Drake is my favourite fictional character.
5. I love cats. I want to get one.
6. I have a terrible sense of humour. Or none at all.
7. I dropped out of school when I was 17 and I regret doing it.
8. I don't plan to live past being 19 years old.
9. I love redheads.
10. I've never broken any bones.
11. When I was between 9-12 y/o I slipped on leaves while running and got KO'd.
12. I hate beat 'em up games like Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat.
13. I've cried myself to sleep and I've woken up crying a few times.
14. The original Star Wars trilogy are my favourite films.
15. I wish I could mimic voices perfectly because I hate my own voice.
16. I would like to get to know a few people on here but I don't know what to say. I'm a terrible conversationalist.
17. I absolutely hate Facebook.
18. I have both an Xbox 360 and a PS3 but I prefer the 360.
19. I'm not a violent person.
20. I act like I don't want any friends but I secretly do.
21. I hate facial hair.
22. I have a quite a few film, comic book and video game action figures/statues.
23. I leave my curtain open at night so I can look at the stars and so sunlight hits my face in the morning.
24. I say 'goddammit and 'son of a *****' quite a bit.
25. I don't like gamers who judge other gamers by the games they play.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

1. I can't snap.
2. I don't watch any new tv shows that seem to be so popular.
3. I have two older sisters. 
4. I use to have my own minivan during high school and would drive everyone around after school.
5. I hate seafood.
6. I've never had Lobster.
7. I've been skydiving.
8. I don't really consider myself a real person yet, because I'm so bad at conversation and seem to have no opinion on anything.
9. I go through crazy mood swings. Sometimes I think I'm god, sometimes I think I'm useless.
10. I should know 3.5 languages, but I really only know one.
11. I think sleeping in is a waste of time.
12. When people tell me how much they sleep in, I usually judge them...alot.
13. I'm a pretty crazy drunk.
14. My favorite book is The Alchemist.
15. I cannot watch horror movies.
16. I cannot do roller coasters.
17. I'm probably one of the most ambitious people you will meet. 
18. I can be really cocky.
19. I spend too much time reading motivational blogs/videos/articles.
20. More than anything in the world, when I was a kid, I wanted a dog. I offered 'no gifts (birthday/christmas.etc) to my parents for 4 years + if they would just get me a dog.
21. I think that I'm really open minded. So much to the point where I don't have an opinion on anything.
22. I'm really good at bull****ting.
23. I can't park...at all.
24. I obsess very easily over things, but rarely follow through 100%
25. If Russell Brand asked me too, I would drop out of school and marry him to raise our adopted kids together. I'm straight.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm, let's see how this goes...

1. I overeat
2. Still infatuated with a teacher from High school
3. I enjoy reality tv
4. I can be pretty judgmental at times
5. I want to be famous
6. I don't talk in my classes (unless talked to)
7. I switch between caring and not caring
8. I'm black
9. I daydream 24/7
10. Pretty sure I obsess too easily
11. I love my family soooo much
12. I'm horrified at the thought of my parents dying
13. I think I might have a preference for white guys
14. I reread my posts a few times before and after I send
15. Blue is my favorite color
16. I wish I could sing
17. I change my mind too much 
18. I only remember the very few bad times of my childhood
19. I obsess over grammar whenever I type something and I don't like using the same word (like "I") in consecutive sentences (which is what I did here :/ )
20. I wish I didn't have to work one day
21. I had to edit this because I forgot it was 25, not 20
22. I hope to find "true" love one day
23. Have a list of names that I like saved to my computer (for sims 3 and my future kids)
24. I'm too lazy to do something about my weight even though it depresses me
25. I have a Halo 3 poster in my room even though I don't really like Halo (little bro gave it to me)


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

1. I hate making lists.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow 25 things is a lot LOL, I'll give it a shot...

1. I have very fluffy earmuffs
2. I got sick of Campinos
3. Steak and mashed potatoes... mmm!
4. I could listen to very few songs on repeat for days
5. I have four main pairs of shoes I always wear
6. I used to want to be a journalist
7. Sometimes I still think about doing journalism
8. I wish I had long, luscious, shiny hair :b
9. Green jell-o is my favourite
10. I enjoy doing origami occasionally
11. I've been feeling pretty happy recently
12. Getting into the zone is a pretty great feeling
13. Some days I work hard and feel like I'm the best in the world
14. Other days I have a "I don't give a damn attitude" and just want to drop it all and start a new adventure in a foreign country
15. There are spiders in my basement... eek!
16. I'd like some apple juice right now
17. I feel like this list is a very shallow one of me LOL
18. Would love to go to New York one day
19. I used to want to be a dancer
20. I can't sing worth anything
21. The future is bright and exciting, with an underlying feeling of fear
22. Wish I had a dog or cat!
23. This is a nice break from a huge workload today
24. Hardest part about research is getting started
25. I like gummy bears... LOL


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

*My 25*

1. I like the taste of my blood
2. I tend to make noises for the fun of it
3. I didn't get understand how to use a dictionary until I was 10 :lol
4. I love to drink Dr.Pepper
5. Once fell off some stairs
6. I dream almost every night
7. Sometimes I tend to have a 6th sense
8. My brother and I use to wear the same size shoes. He was a 9.5 and I'm a 10

9. I tend to talk to myself
10. I have an over active imagination
11. I learn how to skate in my house :lol
12. Was afraid of the dark until I was 19yrs old. 
13. Like to eat the skin I peel off from my lips when they are chapped
14. I don't like tomatoes
15. I can mimic sounds that my pets make. 
16. I have a chickpox scare on the bottom of my foot
17. Didn't get my first date and kiss till I was 19yrs old
18. I like to play with fire
19. My favorite holiday is Halloween
20. I have a scar about my eye brow
21. Once fell out of a tree
22. I almost died at the beach
23. Tore a muscle in my leg just by lifting weights
24. I like sour cream and onion chips
25. My elbows are double jointed


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I have fairly high standards for a girl's looks, but I like every girl who looks like she's my type. And I do really mean EVERY girl lol
I hate drinking milk.
I constantly have music playing when I drive alone, even for few seconds.
I come to a complete stop at every stop sign even if there's no one around for miles.
I must sleep with two pillows at night.
I like to drive to the grocery store and then decide on the spot what kind of food I want to buy.
I like listening to music in other languages even if I don't understand most of the lyrics.
I always sing along to every song on the radio or on one of my CDs.
I kind of like it when a random attractive girl touches my hand (even on accident).
I judge everyone based on first impressions.
I've never given anyone a second chance.
I want to get married, but I'm very nervous about a long-term commitment.
I have a fairly good memory involving random details about every event in which I was involved.
When it comes to moving on after relationships, it takes way too long or I move on very quickly. There's no in between.
I want to go out of state for a job, but I'm very nervous about leaving the area in which I feel comfortable.
I always worry way too much about things that turn out to be just fine.
I feel uncomfortable making up statements to spare someone's feelings.
I don't want to finish this list.


----------



## Samjoy (Feb 7, 2013)

*25 things about myself*

1. I can not dance no matter how hard I try. 
2. I probably listen to Jazz records more than I do my iPhone. 
3. My sisters and I modeled when we were younger but none of us are still interested in doing it. 
4. I am an identical triplet with a fraternal brother who was born in our group of quadruplets who died from SIDs when we were babies. My parents have since had two more sons. We were conceived naturally. 
5. I feel older than I am. 
6. I was born in the UK but now reside in America (moved when I was eleven). 
7. When I lived in the UK I spent a lot of breaks in France visiting my grandparents, now we go every few years. 
8. I read a lot. 
9. I'm fluent in English, French and German but also know quite a bit of Italian (not yet fluent though). 
10. I want to travel to Australia. 
11. My name is Sam Joy, not Samantha but I like going by Samantha because I think it makes me sound more feminine. 
12. My sisters are called Darla Louise and Tessa Kathleen and my brother in our group was called Timothy. My younger brothers are called Colin and Max, they are not multiples. 
13. When I moved to America I was glad because I was able to have my own bedroom. At our flat in the UK I had to share with Darla and Tessa. 
14. I adore chalkboards. I have a giant one in my bedroom that I bought from a fire station that was closing down for twelve dollars. 
15. My mother has five brothers and my dad has a sister and a brother. Combined I have twenty nine first cousins who live between the United States, France, Germany and England. We all keep in contact via Facebook and Skype. 
16. I've been to India once when I was really young but don't remember it. I would like to go back because the country really fascinates me. 
17. My mum is a photographer and my dad is a physicist. 
18. Darla and I want to go to University to study Psychology but Tessa wants to go for Nursing. 
19. I sleep on green covers. 
20. My friends tell me that my accent has gone away with some words but it has stuck around for most. When I talk to people they ask me where I'm from and I tell them my story. I don't have a thick English accent but I do not sound American at all. 
21. I have brownish red hair and eyes are so brown they appear black. 
22. My favorite color is gold. 
23. I am drug and alcohol free. I've tried them but didn't like them. I don't really care if people do them though as long as they aren't hurting anyone. 
24. I do not move when I sleep. 
25. My dreams usually contain a squid or an octopus.


----------



## skogbrann (Jan 29, 2013)

1. I've been in 17 countries
2. I have a dog
3. I love to jog outside when it's cold and snowy
4. I've been reading a lot lately
5. I'm currently reading Life of Pi, which I think is a really boring book
6. I've got a big brother
7. I started wearing glasses when I was 12, and contacts when I was 13
8. I'm going to Hungary and Spain this Summer
9. I really want to move out of Norway
10. I'm sometimes scared of birds, especially pigeons
11. I have german at school, which I really suck at
12. I really want the snow to melt
13. Some countries I really want to go to which I haven't been to yet is Iceland, Australia and the US
14. I used to really love the TV-series House, but now I'm sick of it
15. Some TV-series that I love at the moment is Breaking Bad, Mad Men and Community (can't wait for the next season to begin) 
16. I have brown hair and brown eyes
17. I am currently listening to the Django Unchained soundtrack
18. I like reading graphic novels
19. I like sleeping way to much
20. I hope to be able to go backpacking one day
21. If I had ti choose one thing I like about my body it would be my legs
22. I love to drink hot chocolate and coffee
23. This will be the first thursday I've been at school for weeks
24. Can't come up with anything else
25. And now I have to go to school


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

1. I love lemons
2. I'm an MMO nerd
3. I'm a KH fanboy
4. I like anime
5. I like asian culture
6. I like Italian food
7. I wash my hands 7 billion times per day
8. I have a crescent shaped scar on my upper left cheek and another smal scar on my forehead
9. I once jumped straight through a glass door
10. I really don't like cooking..
11. My backpack is gray
12. My favourite colour is cyan
13. I would love to own a big dog someday
14. I would love to live abroad someday
15. I don't get bored often
16. I cannot touch my toes with straight legs
17. I'm addicted to this forum
18. I have absolutely no life
19. I freaking love Starbucks
20. I'm a future minded person and I worry too much
21. I'm an organized person
22. I make Youtube videos
23. I have rather small hands
24. I eat cereal more often in the evenings than in the mornings...
25. I bite my nails


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

1, I drink alot of soda.
2. I listen to music all the time.
3. I am a WoW nerd.
4. I Watch alot of sitcoms.
5. I love Pizza.
6. I have a cat.
7. I don't go out alot.
8. I have SA(Duh).
9. I spend alot of time on this forum nowadays.
10. I smoke Jack Herer to cope with my anxiety.
11. I don't have alot of really close friends.
12. I browse the internet many hours per day.
13. I almost never drink.
14. I'm seeing a shrink.
15. I like to cook, but i suck at it. I experiment alot 
16. I graduated last year as an electrician.
17. I used to be the biggest geek collecting hockey cards, i think i have over 1000-1300 of them.
18. I'm a member on 6 forums.
19. I don't have facebook.
20. I spend alot of time on Reddit.
21. I finally Reached Gladiator rating on my warrior in wow.
22. All the posters in my room are related to video games.
23. I have a TV in my room.
24. My favorite color is blue.
25. I love to take long walks.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

It will be hard to come up with 25 facts about myself, but I'll give it a try:

1: I'm related to a serial killer (distant relative)
2: I started wearing glasses at the age of 18 months
3: I love chocolate chip cookies
4: I want to see the world
5: I walked by a man shouting at some junkies once, 10 minutes later he shot them
6: I like being pale
7: I usually put 4-5 spoons of sugar in my tea
8: I fainted in the shower twice
9: I fainted in the mall twice
10: There are 4 frames in my room with no pictures in them
11: I don't like heights, but I like to air travel
12: I was named after a character from a Swedish TV series by my then 6 y/o brother
13: I don't eat fish
14: I can't stand beer
15: I'm not interested in cars, but I enjoy watching Top Gear (UK)
16: I love British humor
17: The best part of me is hidden
18: I want to turn things around this year
19: I'm picky about jeans. They have to be tights and they have to have the right color
20: I don't like being recognized by people working at the mall/in town except for that Thai lady at my favorite café because she is really nice and always gives me extra cream for my hot chocolate. 
21: I don't know my neighbours
22: I wish I were brave and spontaneous
23: I'm grateful for my personality type
24: I hate my nose
25: And last but not least, I would like to thank my dad for giving me just enough emotional baggage to be creative but not enough to be a prostitute.


----------

